# Weekly Competition 2019-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F' R2 F' R2 F R' F' 
*2. *R' U' R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
*3. *R U F2 R' U R' U2 R' U' 
*4. *R F2 R' F' R U R' U R2 
*5. *R2 F U F' U R F' R2 

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 U' R' D' B2 D' F2 
*2. *U L' B' U' D B2 R U F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 D2 L D2 
*3. *L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R U' B F' D' L' F2 D2 R2 D 
*4. *L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D B' U L2 R' F2 R D2 B U 
*5. *L2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U B' R B' F L' F R B' 

*4x4x4
1. *D U L' B' Fw L D B' L' Rw' Fw L B Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw R2 U F U' L2 D' L Fw D B Fw L R B Fw L D' Uw F2 U' R'
*2. *Fw2 F' L F D2 R2 U' R Uw2 U2 F2 Uw R2 D2 L2 U L R D2 R2 D' U2 Rw' R2 D B' F L2 Uw B Uw2 F Rw Uw2 Rw B' Fw Uw' F Rw2
*3. *U' Rw D2 Uw2 U' L B L' Rw2 Uw F' Uw' B' D2 Uw B2 Fw2 D2 U B' Uw' L D Uw' Fw Uw B' U L' Rw' R Uw2 Fw2 D' R' U L U2 R' F
*4. *Fw F2 L2 R2 Uw U R2 B2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw' L Rw2 R' D Uw2 R U B R D Rw' D' B' L' F2 D Uw' Rw' R U2 L R' U F Uw L2 Rw' U
*5. *U2 B2 U L2 D' R' F2 R F' D2 L2 Rw' R' B' Fw' L' Rw Uw' U L' B' D U2 Rw2 R2 Uw L Rw Fw' R' D' B2 Rw Fw2 Uw B' F L2 B' Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw L2 Uw2 U' B Dw2 Uw Fw' Uw R2 Bw F2 U2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 L Rw R U Rw2 Bw2 U Rw2 Uw B U' R2 Fw2 D' U Fw' Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 D' Uw2 Bw Fw2 F Rw' D' Fw D Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' L' Dw' B2 R Bw Fw'
*2. *Fw Dw2 B2 D U' Bw F Lw' Rw2 Uw B L2 Fw D2 U R Fw' F' D Fw2 U2 Fw D' Dw' Uw' U F2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' F2 L' R' Dw2 B Dw' U Bw' R' Fw R F2 L2 U R2 B' F U Fw Rw Dw2 B' Fw2 L' Lw2 Dw' L B' F2 R2
*3. *R' Fw L2 B Fw' Rw' B F2 U2 L Lw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' D Dw' Uw2 Bw' Dw' Uw2 B2 U' B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' D Dw' F L' Bw F2 D Rw2 Fw2 D Bw' D2 Dw2 B2 F' Dw2 Bw Lw D' Dw' Uw' R U' Lw2 Dw' Fw' Rw F' Rw2 D2 Dw' B Bw2 Fw2
*4. *Fw2 D L2 B2 Fw' F' L Rw' Fw' Lw' F Dw' Bw' Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw B' Bw R Dw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 B' Uw' Fw L' D2 Dw' L2 Lw Dw Rw' D R' Bw2 Dw Fw F2 Uw2 Bw D R' F U Rw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' B' Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw R2 F2 Uw'
*5. *Lw' D2 B' Dw R' Fw2 F Dw' Rw' Uw' Bw R' F2 U' L' Fw L2 R2 D' R' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' L' B F Rw2 R2 U Lw' Rw2 R2 B' F2 Rw' D' R' Fw' R2 F' D' U' Bw2 F Dw2 R' Fw' D' B Fw F Dw R Fw Rw' F2 Uw R'

*6x6x6
1. *2U2 3R' D2 R' 2U2 2F' L B' L2 R B 3F2 2F2 L 2R 2F2 U' 2L2 2U2 U' F' D' U 2F' 2L 2D' 2U2 R' D2 2U U 2L2 3U' B2 L2 F' D2 2B2 3U2 2U2 B' 2F L 3U2 U L 3R' U2 3F 2D2 2B L' 2L 3R2 2B' F 2R2 2F 2L 2B2 3F D2 U F' D U2 B 3U2 2U2 U2
*2. *2L2 3R' 2D2 L2 2D2 2B2 3U2 L2 2L R' B' U R F2 2R' U R2 2D' 2B' D' 2D L' 2L' 2D L 2R' 2U' 2R' 2D 2U2 2B2 3F2 3R' U 2F2 2L2 U2 L2 3R2 3U' 2B' 3F' 3R R U2 L2 2F' R2 3U' 2F' L2 2L' 3R' R 2F2 R 2B' 2D2 3U2 2R' 2U F' 3U' L R2 2U U' 2L' R2 B'
*3. *2D' 2F' 3U2 L' 2R2 U2 R2 U' 2L2 3U 2F2 2D' L' 2L R B2 D R 3F2 3U' 2U L' B 2B' 2U2 B2 R' 3F2 3R F R2 U B' 3F 2F2 R' 2D2 L2 2U2 B D' 2B U R' 2F2 L' 2D B2 R F' L 3U L 2D' U' 3R2 2U' 2L2 B' 2B' 3U B2 3F F2 2R2 2B 2F' 3R U 3R2
*4. *F2 2D2 3U2 2B2 R2 2U2 B2 D 2D' 3U' 2U U 2F L D2 L' 3U U2 R2 B 2L' D' F2 2L 3R 2R D2 2D' L' 2R R B2 2R 2D' 3U' B2 2D 2B2 L 2L2 3F 3R D' L R' B 2D' 2U2 2F' 2D2 3F' 2L' B2 3F 2F2 L 2F L2 D B 2B' 2F' 3U L B 2B' 2F F' 2D 3F
*5. *2F2 F' 2D2 3F' 2R2 3F2 3R2 2B2 R 2D' 2U 2B 2D2 3F2 3R' 2R2 3U L' U' B2 2R B2 2B 3F F2 3U2 2L2 2U2 U2 2L2 2R B' 3U 2F' L' U2 B 3F' U L2 3U2 U B2 3F F2 L2 U' L 2L' 2R R' 2B 3U 2L' 2D 2F' F 2L U2 B F2 3R' 2U' U' B' 3R 2D2 R 2B 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *3U2 U 2R2 B U 3B U' 2L2 3L' U' 2L' 3R' 2D' 3D' 3U2 2B' R' 3B 2D2 3R2 U' 2B' 2F F 2R2 3F' 2U 2B2 3B2 2L' 3L' 3B2 2F2 D 3L' 3U2 3R2 2B 3D2 3U2 U 3R 2B' 2F 2U 2F D' 3D2 2U' 3L 3R' U2 2F 3U' 2B2 L 2D2 2B2 2L' U 3B' 3F2 2R' 3D2 2L U 3L 2R' 2D2 U2 L2 2B2 3B' 2F' F' D 3D 3R B' 3B' 3L2 3F2 3R 2R 3U2 U2 F2 3D2 3U2 U2 2R 3F' 2F' 3L 3R 3F 2D B U' L
*2. *R 3D' 2F' R 2F R 2D2 B2 2F' U B2 2B U 2L2 3F2 2F2 F2 D' R' 2F' 3U' 2F' 3R' F' 3L2 3B2 2D2 2B2 2L' U 2L 2R 3B' 3F2 3L' 2U2 3B L2 3D 2L2 3R' R2 3B' R 2D2 2L2 B' R' D 3B' 3R2 R' 2D 2U 3F' L2 U' B2 D' F' 2R B2 2B' R 2B2 2L' 3B 3U' 2R' R' 3U 3F2 F2 L 3R' 3F 2L 3B 3L 3R R2 3B 2L2 3L F U' 3L2 D2 3U 2U2 2L' 3L2 2R R 3F2 3L' R D2 2D' U2
*3. *D' U F 3R' F' 2R2 B2 3L2 D2 3L2 F2 3L 2F2 2L 2B2 3U2 2U 2R' F' L' 3R 3U' 2B2 2D 2B2 3B2 3U' R 2F2 3U2 2R 2B' 3U' 2R2 2B2 3F' 3R2 B 2D2 3U' 2U' 3L 2R D' 2U' 3L2 3B2 R 2D' 3U2 L' 2R2 3B' R2 D 3D 3R' R 2F2 2D2 3R' 2R2 D2 L 3F2 F R 3B2 3R2 D' 3D 2U2 2L2 3R' 2F' 2U 3B 3F2 2L' D' 3F2 2L R 2F2 U' 2R' R' 3U' 2B2 F' L' B 2B2 3B2 2R2 U' B 2D' 3R' U'
*4. *B 2B' 3U' 2R R U2 R2 3F 3D2 3U2 3L 3B F 3L2 2B' 3D2 2B2 3L' U' 3B L 2L2 3L2 2U2 3R 2B R2 D2 2D B2 2B2 3B 2F D' 3B 3F 2F2 D' 3L' B' 3B 3U F2 3R2 2B2 D2 U' 2F 2R' 3U2 B' D B' 2B' U' 3B' 3U2 2F2 F 2D' 2U 3F2 U2 2F D 3F 2F D2 3L' 2R2 R B 3R2 D2 3D2 2B' 3D' 2U' U' 3B2 3R2 2F' D 3D B' R B 3F' 3D 3R2 2U U 3R 2B L 3L2 3R 2D 2B' 2L2
*5. *2R' 3F 3D F' 2D' 3D U' 2R 3B R2 D' 2U2 B' 2L 3L2 2D' 2L2 2U' 2L' F2 2L R' B' 3B 3L R2 D' 3L2 3F R' 2F' L' 3L' 2R2 3U' L' 2D2 3D2 2R' 2D L 2B2 L 2U B2 2B' 2R2 2B 3B2 F 2L 3L 2R2 R 2F 2R 2F 3L' 3F2 2R' D2 2D2 3U2 3L2 B' 3D' 2R2 F2 L' 3L2 2R2 R 3U' L' 2L' B2 2D' 3R B2 2R' 3D2 L' 2L' B F 2L2 2D' B 3B' F2 3D2 2F2 3U' U' 3R B2 2B' 2L2 2R 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U' R F2 R U2 F' U R' 
*2. *U' F2 U R' F' R U F R2 
*3. *U' R2 U R' F' U' F2 R F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' D2 B' U R U' R' B2 L' D2 U2 L R2 U' R F' U D2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *R' D' L2 D B R2 U D' B' F2 D2 B U' B' D' F2 B2 U D' R' Fw
*3. *U' B U R F D' U R D2 U L2 B' L B2 D' B' F2 U2 B' L' R2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L Rw B R' Fw2 F2 L2 R2 B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U R Fw U2 Fw' D2 R F2 Rw2 Fw' R F2 D' Uw' F R B' U' R2 B F' D Rw R D' F' D' Uw'
*2. *L Rw2 B2 F' D2 U F Uw F R2 D' Rw Uw U' F U B2 L2 R B' D Uw R' F2 Uw' B U2 B' F U2 L' F L Rw F' L' B L Uw' Fw2
*3. *Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw F Uw2 F Rw Uw U2 B' D2 Fw' F2 L Uw L B U' B U Fw Rw Uw' F2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 D L R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw D Dw Lw Dw' Fw' R Uw Lw D' Uw2 L' Bw2 F2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 R D2 Rw B' Rw' Dw R B Bw' L Lw2 R' Bw Dw' L B2 Rw2 R B2 Uw' F2 D2 Bw2 F L2 R U2 F Uw U2 L R D' L U2 Bw Fw F R B2 D L'
*2. *Bw D Fw' D2 Dw Uw' U2 L' U R' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R' U Lw Fw2 R2 D Dw Bw Lw2 Rw' Bw' U2 R2 U Rw Dw' Fw Lw Fw2 R Uw' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L2 Lw' R Bw D L' Lw2 Dw' Lw Uw' Lw' Uw U2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Lw' Uw' B' Bw' F2
*3. *L B' Uw2 B Uw Lw2 Bw' Lw' F2 L' Lw' Bw' F' L2 Rw2 Dw Rw Fw' Lw Dw Uw U Bw Rw2 R Bw2 R2 B2 L2 Rw R' Fw F Lw2 Dw F2 Lw' Rw' U2 Bw2 L Lw D' Dw2 Uw' F R Fw' F2 L Lw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Dw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U' F2 U' 2L' 3R R2 U2 F U F2 3U2 B 3U 2U' R2 D2 2L2 U' B 3F' 2D2 2L 2U 3R B2 L2 3R 2R' 3U2 2U2 F2 L2 F2 3U2 2R2 2B2 3U2 R B2 3R2 F U2 R2 2B' 3U' 2B2 L 3R' 2F L U B 2B2 L' 2R2 R B2 2B 2D' 3U 2U' U' L' U 2R' R2 2U' 2R2 D2 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' D 3U' 3R' 3F2 R 2B 3F' 2F F U' 2R R2 2F2 2D2 3R2 2B2 3F F R' D2 3B 2L' F 2D L 3B2 D2 2B U' 3R 3F 2L' B2 2B2 2D' B' 3R' B 3F 2U U B' D 2U2 2L2 3L2 2U' 2L' 2B2 2D' 2B2 L2 U2 2F2 3R' 3B' D2 3U 2R R' B 3B' 3U' R 2D 2L 2R R2 D' 2B 2F' R F' 2R' U 3B' D' L' 2U' 2B2 2L R D2 2L' 3R 3U2 2L2 B' 2L 3R 2U B' 3F 2L' 2F2 D2 2F' 3R2 D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 R U2 B' L R F2 U D R2 F L2 D L' D' U' L2 B2 D' B Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F' D' F' B D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' F L B2 R2 B U D2 F L Fw Uw2
*3. *U' R F2 D2 U R' L2 D' F B D2 U2 L D' B2 L' D' F2 B' L Fw Uw
*4. *B F' L2 B D' B' D2 B2 L R U' R D' R B R2 D U L F Rw' Uw
*5. *R' D R2 U' R F2 B2 D B2 U' R B2 L2 R B L' U2 R' D2 Fw' Uw
*6. *U' B U D' R' D B L2 R B U2 B2 D R' D2 R B2 U' L Fw' Uw
*7. *B' D' F D' U' L2 D L2 F2 B' U D2 R L' B' U2 F' B U2 Fw Uw
*8. *U' D B R U' L U' D R' F B' D B' U2 F' L' F2 L2 D' R L Fw' Uw
*9. *B2 F2 U' B R' B' U' L2 U2 B D B2 U B' D R F2 B U2 R U Fw' Uw2
*10. *F L B2 R D' L2 R U R2 L' U L2 F L' D F2 R2 B2 F Rw Uw2
*11. *R U' R U2 F B2 U2 B U2 F' R' F' B2 L' B2 D' L F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*12. *B' L2 R2 U' B2 F' U2 D' L F U2 R L U D2 L R D' L R U 
*13. *L F R2 U' F' L2 D F2 R B2 L F R' L2 B' L2 F' D R' Fw Uw2
*14. *L' R F' U2 D' L' B2 L D2 F2 U2 B' R D2 L2 F U R D' F2 Rw Uw
*15. *L' F2 R' F2 L' U' F' L U2 B R2 U L F2 L B' F' U2 R Fw' Uw
*16. *R2 B' R B2 U R' D' B F2 D B F D2 F' R' F2 L D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *D' B L2 B2 F D' U B L' R B' R' F2 L F B R L' F' Rw' Uw'
*18. *F' L' U2 D2 B D F2 U R L' F R' D2 F D' L' F B R2 D R Fw' Uw'
*19. *L' R2 B2 R U' L' R B F D2 L2 R F' D F2 R2 F D' U' B2 R Fw Uw2
*20. *L2 B2 F' U2 R' U' R' L' U R' F' U R U D R F R2 L' Fw Uw2
*21. *D' L2 R' F' D U L' D' R F' B D' R2 B' U B L B F' L' F2 Rw' Uw
*22. *F2 U2 F2 D2 U R' F' L2 B' F' U F' L2 B' L' R D L' B Rw2 Uw
*23. *U L B' D L2 D2 F2 U L R B' R2 L U R2 B F' U2 L' D2 R Fw Uw'
*24. *B' R F' R' U' B2 U2 D F B R' D' L R F L U2 F2 B D Fw Uw'
*25. *D F R' L' D2 U' B' F L2 D2 U' F' R' B F' L2 U' L2 U' R' Fw' Uw'
*26. *U L D L2 R2 D2 F' D' R2 L D2 F' B' D' L2 B D R D2 Rw Uw'
*27. *L' R' F2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 D B' D2 U2 R U D B' D2 L2 U Rw Uw'
*28. *R2 L B' F2 L2 F' L2 D F2 B2 D' R' L' F' L2 D' L2 F' B' R' F' Rw Uw'
*29. *L U2 F' R U' L' D2 L' U' L' R' U R2 F' L B2 U' B U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*30. *D2 R' D' L' F' U' D' B2 L2 B U B' L2 B F' L R D L2 Fw' Uw'
*31. *F' R2 F2 L' F' L' D2 B2 R' B L D B2 L2 F2 R B R2 L' Fw Uw
*32. *B2 U' R2 U R' B2 D' B2 L2 B' L B L2 U' F2 L' D' B U' B' U' Rw Uw
*33. *D U' B2 L F D2 R2 D B' F L F R' B F D' R U' B2 R' 
*34. *L2 U B L R2 F D B' D2 U' F2 U D' B' F2 D2 F U' F2 R' L Fw Uw'
*35. *F2 D2 R' U' R' B' U R L' D2 B2 R' L2 F U' B' D B F2 L U' Rw2 Uw
*36. *B' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 B D U R D2 B2 R2 L2 B2 F D2 L' D U2 
*37. *R F' R' F2 U2 R' F' L2 R U2 F R' D' B' L R' B' D' U' L' F Rw' Uw
*38. *B D B2 F R' U' L2 R2 B2 F D F2 D2 L' D L' F U B' R F Rw' Uw
*39. *D2 L' D2 U2 L' D R' B L' B2 D B U B F2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 Fw Uw'
*40. *D L' D2 R F2 R' U R2 D U2 R2 B D L2 U2 L B F' R2 B' U Fw' Uw
*41. *B' L U B2 U D' L2 R U' R' U2 R F2 R F2 D' R2 F' D' Rw Uw2
*42. *D F2 D' L R2 B L' F2 B D F2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U' F L F' Rw' Uw
*43. *F U' F U' D' B2 U' R2 F2 R B R F D U F R U' L2 R Fw
*44. *D' B L2 R' B L D2 R B2 R' L F D B2 U' L2 R' D2 L Fw' Uw
*45. *D' R2 D2 L2 D' U L R U2 F2 L' F R2 D' B2 U' F R L' B D' 
*46. *F2 D U' L' U' R B R' L2 D2 F2 R' L2 F L B2 F L2 B F2 Rw' Uw'
*47. *U F2 U L2 D2 R2 F' D L F' U2 L2 D F' U F' R2 F' R' B2 L Fw' Uw2
*48. *R B R2 F' L' B D2 F' U B U B' L D2 U F' D U R2 Fw'
*49. *D B' R D F2 R U' F D' R' B D' B D2 L2 U L' F' U2 L2 D' Rw'
*50. *D B' U' D2 B U2 L' R2 B2 L U2 F R B' D L D' R2 U L' Fw Uw2
*51. *R D2 R' F R' B2 L' D' B' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' D R' U R' D' F Rw2 Uw'
*52. *F2 B L' D F U' F L R' U2 L F B' R' L F L2 U F' R B Rw' Uw'
*53. *F2 U2 B2 U D R U L D2 U L' D2 F' B2 L' D' L2 F' B R L' Fw' Uw'
*54. *B2 U2 D2 R' F' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' L' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R Fw' Uw2
*55. *L2 D' R F2 R L2 U2 B2 D' F' L' D2 B L' B L' F2 B D' L2 Fw' Uw
*56. *B' L R F' U B U2 R F R' F' U D' R U' R2 D B' R' L2 U Rw2 Uw
*57. *R B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' B' U' L D U' F2 L R U D' R' B Rw' Uw'
*58. *F D U2 L2 U2 R U' B' F2 L F D U' B2 U' F' L F' B2 L' F2 Rw Uw'
*59. *R2 F U2 F2 U R2 F D2 R' L U2 F2 B U2 F' D2 F' B' D U' B2 Rw Uw
*60. *U B2 F' U L2 B F' D' R' U L F2 L2 B2 D R' D2 L2 D U2 Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' D2 R B2 L' B' U L2 F' L B' 
*2. *L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' F' R B U L D F L2 D2 F 
*3. *R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R' F2 L' R2 U L' F D' L2 R' 
*4. *R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 F' D' R' F2 L B L' B2 R' U 
*5. *D R D' F R U D2 L U B2 U2 R U2 R L F2 B2 L F2 L' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B L' F' U' R2 B' D2 L2 R' D2 
*2. *F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L B L F' R B2 D' L R D 
*3. *B2 R' D L' B' D' R2 L' B' U' B2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 D' 
*4. *D B U' D2 R U2 F2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B2 
*5. *D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F R2 F2 D' B R' F2 U B 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R' U' F D U' F' R2 U2 R' U2 
*2. *B2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R' U' F U' F2 D U2 B R' U' F2 
*3. *B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 L2 F' L' U' R B2 F R2 D' L F 
*4. *F D2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R U B D' B2 U L' U B2 U 
*5. *B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 D L F' R' B' U' L' R' F2 R D 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R' F2 B' U2 L2 F B2 D' L' U R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 L2 F U2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U L' U' L B D' F2 U B' F R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' F U2 F2 D R D2 R' B L2 D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 F U2 R' F' R U' F2 U' 
*3. *L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F' L R2 D F2 U' R' F D U' 
*4. *D' L D' Rw' D Uw' Rw' R' B' L2 Rw R' Uw2 U Rw R2 B' U Rw Fw' F' D2 Uw U' B' Fw D2 U2 B F U F L F2 D Uw2 Fw' F' Uw U

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R F' R F R2 U F U 
*3. *B' L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 B D L R F2 D2 L' B2 D U' R' 
*4. *U' F Rw' U Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' F2 L Fw Rw' D' B2 L' D2 U Rw' F2 R2 Uw L Uw U Fw2 U2 Fw2 D' U' Fw2 D' Uw' U B' L R' Uw' R2
*5. *Rw Dw2 Fw Uw Fw2 L B' Rw R D U L2 B Lw F' L' Lw Rw2 D' Dw2 L' Lw Uw L Lw Rw' R2 Uw2 Lw' R' D2 R Dw2 F L2 Bw Fw2 D Dw2 B Rw2 R' B Rw' B Rw B' Fw Dw' U' Rw' B2 F Dw' L' Lw Rw F Dw2 Rw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U' R' F' 
*3. *B2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R F' R2 U L' R' D' F' D2 F' 
*4. *F2 Rw' B2 Rw' R2 U' B D B' R2 B' Fw' F L R2 Uw2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 U2 Fw' Uw' R Uw' Rw D2 U' L2 B2 R' D Uw2 U2 B F U' B' R
*5. *Dw' U2 Rw R' B2 Fw F' D' L2 Bw Rw2 U2 Lw U' Rw B2 Fw2 L' U Fw Dw' U' Lw' Uw2 L' B2 Bw2 Fw Dw Bw R B F2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw F2 L B' Fw2 D Lw2 R' Fw' Dw' U F Lw2 Fw U B2 F D2 U L' Lw Rw' R2
*6. *3U' 2B 2L' B2 3F U 2F' L2 2D2 3F F2 D2 2D 2U2 L 2L 3R2 2R' U 3R' 3F 2U' B 2F2 2R' 2F' 3U' F L' 2U U 2L2 3R' R 2D 3U2 R2 2D2 R U' 2F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 2U' U' B2 D2 2U U' L D 3F L F D2 2B2 L' 2L2 3R2 B' 2D' 2U' 2R2 2D B 2D2 3R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' R2 U' F U' R2 F2 U2 R' 
*3. *L B L2 F' R' L D2 L2 U F R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 
*4. *F' R' U2 L Rw B2 Rw D F2 D Uw L' B2 U' Fw F' D2 U' L' Rw2 B2 L U F' D2 Fw L R Uw L2 Uw' U2 Rw' B' L' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R U'
*5. *Bw F2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' B' L2 B' Lw2 Fw U Bw D Dw2 R B2 U B2 F2 Dw' Fw' Lw D Dw Fw' R2 D' Lw2 Fw2 L Lw' Bw Dw2 Uw2 B Fw' D2 Fw Rw Fw' F' D Uw2 Lw Uw2 L2 Dw Bw2 Rw' B2 F R' D Uw Bw2 Fw' R' Bw2
*6. *U 2F 2D' 2R' D' 2D B2 R' B 2U2 B 3F D U 2L B 3U' 2F2 2D 2U 2L2 2R2 2D 3U F2 3R' 3F2 U' 3R B 2R 3U2 3F2 2D R' 2B' 3F 2F F2 D2 3U' 2L2 2U' 2L' 3R' B2 2L2 3R 2U 2B2 D 2U2 2B2 L' 2R 2B' D' F' U2 2F2 2R2 2F F 2U' L 2R R2 2U' U2 2L
*7. *3B' L' 2L' B 3F' 2R' B' D' 3D' U2 R 2F L F' 2R2 3F U 2B' 3U 2B 3F' D 2F' D' 3U2 3L 3F' 3R 2R 3B 2F' 2L' 2D' 3F' 3L' 2B L' 3B L' R' D F R2 2D L 3L2 F 3D' U' F' R' D2 2D2 3F 2D2 3U2 L 2R 2D' 3B' 3L2 2R 2B 3B' 2U2 2F' 2L 2B' 2F' 2U2 2L 3U L2 2B 2D 3L' U 2R D 3B D' 2U 3B2 2F' 2R2 3D 2B' 3B' 3F2 L' 3U 3R 2R B 2B' 3L' 2B 2F' 2D' 3L

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR3+ DL1+ UL2- U2- R3+ D5+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R4- D1- L5- ALL5- DR 
*2. *UR1+ DR3- DL1+ UL1- U0+ R2- D2- L4- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R5+ D4- L1+ ALL6+ DR UL 
*3. *UR4- DR4- DL5- UL3+ U4+ R2- D1- L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R6+ D5- L0+ ALL5+ DL UL 
*4. *UR1+ DR5- DL1+ UL1- U2- R3- D5+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R4- D5- L2- ALL2+ DR DL 
*5. *UR3+ DR4+ DL0+ UL3- U5+ R2+ D3+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U1- R1+ D5- L3- ALL4- UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R U' R' B R' U L' l b' u' 
*2. *R U' L' B L R U B r u 
*3. *U' R' B L' U R' B l' r b' u 
*4. *U L U B' L U B' U R l r' b' u 
*5. *U' R L B' R B' L' R' r' b' 

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 2)
*2. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / 
*5. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U R B L U' B R U' L' U R'
*2. *R U L U' R' B' L R B' R' B'
*3. *U R B L R' L R B L' U' B
*4. *L R' B U' B U R' L' U R' L
*5. *R U R U' L' U L' R' B R' B'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 R F R2 U' F' U 
*3. *F2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R U' R B2 F2 U2 F D R' U 
*4. *Rw D Uw R D2 Rw' D2 B2 Rw R' Uw2 R2 U' L' Rw' R' B Fw D U L Rw2 Uw B2 Fw D' U' Fw2 F Uw F' R2 F L' Fw L2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2
*5. *D2 U Bw2 Fw' R' U Lw2 R D' U2 Lw' Rw Uw U' L2 Lw' U' Bw2 D B2 Fw2 F2 U2 B2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw R2 Fw' F Uw L2 Bw2 R' Bw2 R' D' U Fw D2 B D2 Uw2 R D' F2 L B' L2 Lw2 R' B2 F' Lw2 Rw B2 Bw D Fw2
*OH. *R U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R B' L2 U' B L R' D2 B' D L' 
*Clock. *UR1- DR2- DL1+ UL4+ U5- R6+ D3- L2+ ALL2- y2 U1- R3+ D1+ L4- ALL2- DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R U' B U B L U' l' r u 
*Square-1. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *L U R U B' R' U' B' L B L

*Redi Cube
1. *L r b r f l' b l' f L B' F R' B L' F R F'
*2. *B l b B' f' l' b' f' R B' L' R F L B R
*3. *B' F R' b l r f l B R' F L' R B' R F'
*4. *r f' F' l' b f l R B L' B L' B F' L' R F'
*5. *L l r' b' f' l' L' F' r' f' B' L B' R' B' L

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Uw B' L Bw' Uw' Lw' B' L R' U' Bw' Lw B' R Rw' Lw B' Rw Bw' R Rw' Uw B' L' R Rw' Uw' Rw' L Bw Lw' Rw R' B Bw R' L' Uw Lw' Uw u r l' b'
*2. *Rw B' Bw L' R U' Rw Uw L' B Bw U Rw L' Bw' Lw Bw' Uw Bw B' U Lw' B' Rw' L' Bw' Uw' R L Rw' L' Bw' B L' U Lw B' Uw Rw' L r l' b
*3. *R' Uw B' Rw R L' Bw L Rw' L' U Bw' U' Lw' L Rw' Bw Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw Uw Lw' B Rw U' Uw Lw' Uw L Bw B' Lw Bw Rw Lw' Uw Lw R' L' u' r' b'
*4. *Rw B' Lw' Rw' R' Bw R Rw' U Uw Lw' U Bw Rw L' Bw Lw' L Bw' U B R' Rw' L Lw' Bw Rw L' U Bw Lw B' L' U' Bw' Lw' R Bw' L' R' r
*5. *Uw' Bw Lw' Rw R Uw Lw Bw' Rw B' R' U L' Uw B Lw' Rw L R Bw U' Lw Rw Uw' U' Rw Uw' B' L' Rw' B L U Lw' R Bw Uw L U B' u r


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 5, 2019)

2x2 - 2.79, 2.81, 3.17, (2.69), (3.20) = 2.92
3x3 - 13.73, 14.94, 12.91, (18.34), (11.06) = 13.86
4x4 - (54.62), 1:05.24, (1:05.28), 57.03, 1:01.95 = 1:01.41
5x5 - (2:11.29), 1:53.22, 2:07.89, (1:42.19), 1:44.02 = 1:55.02
3x3 BLD - 2:12.06, DNF, 2:23.65 = 2:12.06
Pyraminx - 5.13, (6.18), 5.96, (4.12), 5.29 = 5.46
Skewb - 6.45, 5.40, (6.62), (5.12), 5.23 = 5.69
Square 1 - (22.48), (27.41), 26.25, 22.96, 27.03 = 25.41
Megaminx - 1:38.85, (1:28.35), 1:31.04, (1:40.86), 1:35.50 = 1:35.13
Kilominx - (22.96), (25.99), 23.56, 24.71, 24.60 = 24.29
Redi Cube - 15.80, 16.94, (22.58), 15.37, (13.08) = 16.04
Master Pyraminx - 32.59, 28.05, (38.50), (26.01), 30.88 = 30.51


----------



## freshcuber.de (Feb 5, 2019)

2x2: (5.83), 8.43, 8.06, (8.54), 7.73 = 8.07
3x3: (31.35), 28.17, 25.70, (22.20), 29.44 = 27.77
3x3 OH: (45.99), 43.15, 45.13, (39.82), 41.67 = 43.31
4x4: (1:27.77), 1:48.13, 1:40.47, (2:03.73), 1:54.30 = 1:47.63
5x5: 3:30.95, 3:37.63, (3:39.79), (3:21.56), 3:32.82 = 3:33.80
2+3+4 Relay: 3:05.39
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:52.18
Clock: (17.10), 20.96, 21.30, (21.89), 19.62 = 20.63
Skewb: (29.76), 24.79, (14.11), 23.38, 22.39 = 23.52
Pyraminx: 14.05, (17.17), 13.13, 14.58, (10.67) = 13.92
Megaminx: (DNF), 4:48.36, 4:07.01, 3:48.03, (3:37.30) = 4:14.46


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 7, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F R' F2 B' U2 L2 F B2 D' L' U R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 L2 F U2 F2 R' U' F


Spoiler



D' (U2 B2 L2 B2) //222
(D' F D) R //223
(U F U' R' F R) //F2L-1
(L F' L' F) //F2L
(L' B L U L' B' L B U' B') //solved

solution: D' R B U B' L' B L U' L' B' L F' L F L' R' F' R U F' U' D' F' D B2 L2 B2 U2 (29)



*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U L' U' L B D' F2 U B' F R D R' U' F


Spoiler



(R) F' U' L D L' //EO+sq+pair
(D' F2 U D) //223
D' B' D B2 L2 //F2L-1
B D' B' D //5C(17)

sk: F' U' L D ^ L' D' B' D B2 L2 B * D' B' U' F2 D R'
^ B R B' L' B R' B' L
* B' D' B U B' D B U'

solution: F' U' L D B R B' L' B R' B' D' B' D B2 L2 D' B U B' D B U' D' B' U' F2 D R' (29)

Optimal was 26, started insertions too late :/


*3. *R' U' F D L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' F U2 F2 D R D2 R' B L2 D' R' U' F


Spoiler



U2 B' U D' //EO
(B' R) B //222
(F' L F L2 F) //223
D2 L F L F' L //5C(18)

sk: U2 B' ^ U D' B D2 L F L F' L F' L2 F' L' F R' B
^ B D2 B' U2 B D2 * B' U2
* U' B D2 B' U B D2 B'

solution: U2 D2 B' U2 B D2 U' B D2 B' U B D2 B2 U' D' B D2 L F L F' L F' L2 F' L' F R' B (30)


----------



## oneshot (Feb 9, 2019)

2X2: 42.18, 42.72, 40.77, 38.06, 29.79 = 40.34
3x3: 1:24.71, 1:35.78, 1:07.65, 1:33.88, 1:54.48 = 1:31.46
Skewb: 1:50.33, 58.08, 1:55.42, 48.69, 1:07.27 = 1:18.56
Pyraminx: 59.79, 1:05.08, 43.42, 1:15.09, 32.44 = 56.10
2BLD: 2:22.33, DNF, 2:10.03


----------



## Lux (Feb 10, 2019)

3x3: 23.46, (26.44), 23.66, 21.62, (19.36)
Ao5: 22.91


----------



## MathNoobz (Feb 11, 2019)

3x3 - (11.64), (14.50) , 14.35 , 13.47 , 12.56
3x3 Ao5 - 13.46

3x3OH - (34.81) , 28.78 , 31.96 , 29.42 , (26.69)
3x3OH Ao5 - 30.05


----------



## Juicejam (Feb 11, 2019)

2x2: (3.86), (8.35), 4.71, 6.05, 4.06 = 4.94
3x3: 13.85, (12.33), (17.24), 14.84, 16.35 = 15.01
4x4: (1:06.39), 1:09.49, 1:17.66, (1:41.47), 1:20.70
2x2BLD: 1:39.82, 50.64, 1:07.29
3x3BLD: 3:43.73, 4:25.83, 4:22.61
Skewb: 7.13, 10.50, (14.66), 9.32, (6.17) = 8.98
Pyraminx: 10.94, 8.87, (18.55), 12.74, (8.33) = 10.85
Square-1: (42.01), 59.73, 48.70, (1:03.62), 1:01.32 = 56.58
2+3+4 Relay: 1:48.42


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2019)

Results for week 6: Congratulations to jaysammey777, DailyCuber, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(193)
1.  1.50 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.67 DailyCuber
3.  1.92 David ep


Spoiler



4.  1.93 asacuber
5.  2.03 lejitcuber
6.  2.08 Legomanz
7.  2.19 DhruvA
8.  2.51 Helmer Ewert
9.  2.55 ExultantCarn
10.  2.57 OriginalUsername
11.  2.61 Kylegadj
12.  2.62 Luke Garrett
13.  2.65 JakubDrobny
14.  2.70 cuberkid10
15.  2.75 zwhite
16.  2.76 jancsi02
17.  2.77 PlatonCuber
18.  2.79 jakgun0130
18.  2.79 2017LAMB06
20.  2.82 TheodorNordstrand
21.  2.86 hejhej
22.  2.92 HydroCubing
22.  2.92 cubeshepherd
24.  2.94 YouCubing
25.  2.99 AdrianCubing
26.  3.00 [email protected]
27.  3.03 Marcus Siu
28.  3.05 JoXCuber
28.  3.05 jaysammey777
28.  3.05 Kerry_Creech
31.  3.06 asiahyoo1997
31.  3.06 Sixstringcal
33.  3.10 RileyN23
34.  3.14 aaron paskow
35.  3.15 Angry_Mob
35.  3.15 HawaiiLife745
37.  3.16 PokeCubes
38.  3.18 thecubingwizard
39.  3.22 Trig0n
40.  3.26 boroc226han
41.  3.28 MrKuba600
41.  3.28 DGCubes
41.  3.28 vedroboev
44.  3.32 [email protected]
45.  3.33 Zeke Mackay
46.  3.34 TipsterTrickster
47.  3.44 Michael DeLaRosa
48.  3.48 camcuber
49.  3.49 Magdamini
50.  3.51 wuque man
51.  3.52 Cheng
52.  3.56 Richie72
53.  3.57 tJardigradHe
53.  3.57 Shadowjockey
55.  3.63 BradenTheMagician
56.  3.64 ichcubegern
56.  3.64 Islam Kitiev
56.  3.64 Marco21
59.  3.67 gustavw02
60.  3.68 VJW
61.  3.72 2018JAIN01
62.  3.78 DallasCuber
63.  3.79 Coneman
64.  3.81 Neb
64.  3.81 CubicPickle
66.  3.82 JMHCubed
66.  3.82 Toothcraver55
68.  3.83 Logan
69.  3.88 Mcuber5
70.  3.90 lifeinpablo
71.  3.92 NoProblemCubing
72.  3.95 Ontricus
73.  3.97 Valken
73.  3.97 [email protected]
73.  3.97 BiscutDNF
76.  3.99 EdubCubes
77.  4.02 MartinN13
78.  4.03 2016LAIL01
79.  4.08 AidanNoogie
80.  4.10 colegemuth
81.  4.14 Nard Cubes
82.  4.16 MCuber
83.  4.17 angry broom
83.  4.17 João Vinicius
83.  4.17 Chris Van Der Brink
86.  4.18 Natanael
87.  4.23 riz3ndrr
88.  4.33 Dylan Swarts
88.  4.33 ARandomCuber
90.  4.35 whatshisbucket
90.  4.35 Turkey vld
92.  4.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
93.  4.37 Coinman_
94.  4.42 Antto Pitkänen
95.  4.45 Parke187
96.  4.47 Hjerpower
97.  4.49 Awesomesaucer
98.  4.50 Schmizee
99.  4.51 d2polld
100.  4.52 NathanaelCubes
101.  4.53 Ghost Cuber
102.  4.55 sigalig
103.  4.56 Matt Hudon
104.  4.59 MattP98
104.  4.59 begiuli65
106.  4.60 Mate Kepes
107.  4.65 Keenan Johnson
108.  4.66 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
109.  4.67 hotufos
110.  4.69 Ami4747
111.  4.72 Austin Henry
112.  4.73 yjko
113.  4.76 tavery343
114.  4.88 qwer13
115.  4.89 Color Cuber
115.  4.89 Cooki348
117.  4.90 Fred Lang
118.  4.94 Juicejam
118.  4.94 dean_clockisthebestevent
120.  4.99 topppits
121.  5.00 DesertWolf
122.  5.16 speedcube.insta
123.  5.18 niclas.mach
123.  5.18 abunickabhi
125.  5.23 swankfukinc
126.  5.25 Glomnipotent
127.  5.32 MrLunarWolf
128.  5.36 Axel Lönnstedt
129.  5.37 m24816
130.  5.39 Manatee 10235
131.  5.43 julio974
132.  5.44 D1zzy
133.  5.45 cubesrawesome
134.  5.48 jronge94
135.  5.52 dschieses
136.  5.54 Worm 09624
137.  5.57 VIBE_ZT
138.  5.59 Last Layer King
138.  5.59 vilkkuti25
140.  5.61 Alpha cuber
141.  5.63 V.Kochergin
142.  5.64 Jozo_Berk
143.  5.67 Caleb111
144.  5.69 Arnav13
144.  5.69 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
146.  5.73 OJ Cubing
146.  5.73 SpartanSailor
148.  5.76 miasponseller
149.  5.80 Bogdan
150.  5.86 InlandEmpireCuber
151.  5.89 Jmuncuber
152.  5.90 20luky3
153.  6.16 RifleCat
154.  6.21 RandomPerson84
155.  6.25 VTCubers
156.  6.32 ecuber57
157.  6.49 Ian Pang
158.  6.59 AhmetYG
159.  6.63 hoebi09
160.  6.64 EDcubes
161.  6.65 UnknownCanvas
162.  6.69 xyzzy
163.  6.70 Billybong378
164.  6.75 BleachedTurtle
165.  6.81 John Benwell
166.  6.89 goidlon
167.  6.91 TheCubingAddict980
168.  7.04 Wriiglly
169.  7.05 theos
169.  7.05 brad711
171.  7.09 commondave
172.  7.79 M O
173.  7.80 Ammar.Cuber
174.  7.85 ABadRubiksSolver
175.  8.07 freshcuber.de
176.  8.29 Petri Krzywacki
177.  8.31 Mike Hughey
178.  8.43 dnguyen2204
179.  8.80 PingPongCuber
180.  9.09 alexl
181.  9.50 nms777
182.  9.87 SurQ
183.  9.88 Jacck
184.  10.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
185.  10.13 Justin Miner
186.  10.17 One Wheel
187.  10.93 chunky
188.  15.45 MatsBergsten
189.  16.50 Doofnoofer
190.  17.09 GabGab
191.  18.39 Pabebe
192.  40.34 oneshot
193.  DNF tyrantcubes


*3x3x3*(222)
1.  6.69 Candycaine101
2.  6.97 asiahyoo1997
3.  7.18 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.36 lejitcuber
5.  7.84 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.90 OriginalUsername
7.  8.37 DailyCuber
8.  8.50 Jscuber
9.  8.71 jancsi02
10.  8.72 jakgun0130
10.  8.72 cuberkid10
12.  8.79 turtwig
13.  8.80 PlatonCuber
14.  8.96 Marco21
15.  9.01 MrKuba600
16.  9.13 thecubingwizard
17.  9.23 tJardigradHe
18.  9.29 mihnea3000
19.  9.51 Helmer Ewert
20.  9.53 zwhite
21.  9.62 Zeke Mackay
22.  9.66 wuque man
23.  9.69 Magdamini
24.  9.79 ichcubegern
25.  9.82 David ep
26.  9.84 vedroboev
27.  9.86 RileyN23
27.  9.86 Marcus Siu
29.  9.88 3x3x5
30.  9.92 jaysammey777
31.  9.97 Manatee 10235
32.  10.12 gustavw02
33.  10.23 aaron paskow
34.  10.30 2016LAIL01
35.  10.33 Nikhil George
36.  10.37 asacuber
37.  10.39 Shadowjockey
38.  10.43 [email protected]
39.  10.44 Valken
39.  10.44 Cheng
41.  10.45 2017LAMB06
42.  10.50 DGCubes
43.  10.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  10.68 Ontricus
45.  10.69 JoXCuber
45.  10.69 HawaiiLife745
47.  10.75 hejhej
48.  10.83 Kylegadj
49.  10.88 Andrew_Rizo
49.  10.88 boroc226han
51.  10.91 CubicPickle
52.  10.97 DhruvA
53.  11.02 YouCubing
54.  11.04 PokeCubes
55.  11.20 AidanNoogie
56.  11.27 BiscutDNF
57.  11.30 Keroma12
58.  11.31 Toothcraver55
59.  11.41 Cooki348
59.  11.41 ExultantCarn
61.  11.42 G2013
62.  11.51 Mcuber5
63.  11.57 obelisk477
64.  11.63 TipsterTrickster
65.  11.67 VJW
66.  11.77 Keenan Johnson
67.  11.81 MCuber
68.  11.82 Brodog
69.  11.94 yjko
70.  11.97 NathanaelCubes
71.  12.02 riz3ndrr
72.  12.17 BradenTheMagician
73.  12.20 miasponseller
74.  12.22 Neb
75.  12.24 Richie72
76.  12.29 MartinN13
77.  12.32 ARandomCuber
78.  12.37 d2polld
79.  12.42 sigalig
80.  12.52 Islam Kitiev
80.  12.52 Glomnipotent
82.  12.53 Underwatercuber
82.  12.53 2018JAIN01
84.  12.68 MattP98
85.  12.71 xyzzy
86.  12.73 Kerry_Creech
87.  12.74 Axel Lönnstedt
88.  12.89 AdrianCubing
89.  12.90 Michael DeLaRosa
90.  13.14 Ian Pang
91.  13.22 Trig0n
92.  13.29 abunickabhi
93.  13.31 Coinman_
94.  13.33 ican97
94.  13.33 whatshisbucket
96.  13.34 NoProblemCubing
96.  13.34 TheodorNordstrand
98.  13.41 [email protected]
99.  13.46 MathNoobz
100.  13.54 typeman5
101.  13.55 OJ Cubing
102.  13.57 Last Layer King
103.  13.66 Logan
103.  13.66 Awesomesaucer
105.  13.70 Chris Van Der Brink
106.  13.84 Angry_Mob
107.  13.86 cubeshepherd
108.  14.06 Guilhermehrc
109.  14.08 RifleCat
110.  14.16 EdubCubes
111.  14.19 João Vinicius
112.  14.22 20luky3
113.  14.26 jronge94
114.  14.30 begiuli65
115.  14.33 colegemuth
115.  14.33 Turkey vld
117.  14.34 m24816
118.  14.35 RandomPerson84
119.  14.36 Color Cuber
120.  14.40 Dylan Swarts
121.  14.49 Fred Lang
122.  14.70 tavery343
123.  14.76 V.Kochergin
124.  14.87 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
125.  14.93 Nard Cubes
126.  14.98 SpeedCubeReview
127.  15.01 Juicejam
128.  15.08 speedcube.insta
129.  15.09 Coneman
130.  15.33 JMHCubed
131.  15.49 Mate Kepes
131.  15.49 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
133.  15.56 HydroCubing
134.  15.69 lifeinpablo
135.  15.72 Natanael
135.  15.72 TheNoobCuber
137.  15.82 topppits
138.  16.37 julio974
139.  16.62 Austin Henry
140.  16.65 swankfukinc
141.  16.66 niclas.mach
142.  16.70 Letmeinpls
143.  16.86 Antto Pitkänen
144.  16.99 hoebi09
145.  17.00 Ghost Cuber
146.  17.05 Ernest Fowler
147.  17.10 AhmetYG
148.  17.13 Parke187
148.  17.13 John Benwell
150.  17.51 qwer13
151.  17.55 D1zzy
152.  17.68 DesertWolf
153.  17.71 M O
154.  17.85 dean_clockisthebestevent
155.  17.89 DallasCuber
156.  17.92 TheCubingAddict980
157.  18.05 Schmizee
158.  18.14 Bogdan
159.  18.19 brad711
160.  18.20 Alpha cuber
161.  18.33 audiophile121
162.  18.38 nms777
163.  18.39 InlandEmpireCuber
164.  18.41 Hjerpower
165.  18.46 hotufos
166.  18.60 vilkkuti25
167.  18.73 Arnav13
168.  18.86 Deri Nata Wijaya
169.  18.96 Petri Krzywacki
170.  19.16 Worm 09624
171.  19.23 UnknownCanvas
172.  19.28 [email protected]
173.  19.36 Nyapuhyapu
174.  19.44 Aadivishnu Gajendra
175.  19.48 Jmuncuber
176.  19.87 squidgecubing
177.  20.05 filipemtx
178.  20.41 dnguyen2204
179.  20.44 cubesrawesome
180.  20.53 ditto_64
181.  21.02 Caleb/spooderskewb
182.  21.08 MrLunarWolf
183.  21.14 EDcubes
184.  21.52 RamenNoodles
185.  21.71 SpartanSailor
186.  21.73 VIBE_ZT
187.  21.89 Mike Hughey
188.  22.31 Wriiglly
189.  22.67 ecuber57
190.  22.69 One Wheel
191.  22.91 Lux
192.  22.92 Jozo_Berk
193.  24.03 theos
194.  24.20 tyrantcubes
195.  25.70 BleachedTurtle
196.  25.71 Bubbagrub
197.  26.59 commondave
198.  26.62 VTCubers
199.  26.80 Caleb111
200.  27.25 [email protected]
201.  27.77 freshcuber.de
202.  28.00 dschieses
203.  28.29 ABadRubiksSolver
204.  28.71 PingPongCuber
205.  29.03 bigballerstatus
206.  30.54 alexl
207.  30.88 Foreright
208.  31.15 GalaxyCuber
209.  31.22 SurQ
210.  32.21 Jacck
211.  32.54 Justin Miner
212.  34.27 Doofnoofer
213.  35.11 MatsBergsten
214.  35.85 goidlon
215.  35.88 Billybong378
216.  36.49 angry broom
217.  36.68 chunky
218.  39.82 GabGab
219.  43.83 JailtonMendes
220.  1:31.46 oneshot
221.  DNF Pabebe
221.  DNF 151


*4x4x4*(140)
1.  31.09 asiahyoo1997
2.  31.65 cuberkid10
3.  31.75 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  31.96 thecubingwizard
5.  32.13 lejitcuber
6.  34.64 Marco21
7.  37.04 Cheng
8.  37.08 G2013
9.  37.88 ichcubegern
10.  38.35 Jscuber
11.  38.60 gustavw02
12.  38.66 CubicPickle
13.  38.81 tJardigradHe
14.  39.06 zwhite
15.  39.14 OriginalUsername
16.  39.91 Helmer Ewert
17.  39.98 PokeCubes
18.  40.22 jakgun0130
19.  40.26 jaysammey777
20.  41.11 vedroboev
21.  41.17 DailyCuber
22.  41.20 Manatee 10235
23.  41.23 JoXCuber
24.  41.65 DGCubes
25.  41.71 2016LAIL01
26.  41.91 MrKuba600
27.  42.34 Magdamini
28.  43.02 DhruvA
29.  43.33 Shadowjockey
30.  43.45 AidanNoogie
31.  43.59 RileyN23
32.  43.85 Valken
33.  44.26 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  44.35 Keenan Johnson
35.  44.93 Marcus Siu
36.  45.36 2017LAMB06
37.  45.41 HawaiiLife745
38.  45.51 boroc226han
39.  45.57 wuque man
40.  45.85 BradenTheMagician
41.  46.85 YouCubing
42.  46.93 Coinman_
43.  46.95 MCuber
44.  48.06 colegemuth
45.  48.18 Ontricus
46.  48.21 sigalig
47.  49.02 Mcuber5
48.  49.03 Luke Garrett
49.  49.18 yjko
50.  49.33 João Vinicius
51.  49.39 abunickabhi
52.  49.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
53.  50.15 AdrianCubing
54.  50.69 Dylan Swarts
55.  51.27 VJW
56.  51.78 Islam Kitiev
57.  51.87 Keroma12
58.  52.01 [email protected]
59.  52.20 Fred Lang
60.  52.22 MattP98
61.  52.31 BiscutDNF
62.  53.25 Neb
63.  53.56 miasponseller
64.  53.67 aaron paskow
65.  53.78 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
66.  53.92 ARandomCuber
67.  54.32 20luky3
68.  54.38 Turkey vld
69.  54.41 niclas.mach
70.  54.51 xyzzy
71.  54.93 Glomnipotent
72.  54.98 swankfukinc
73.  55.08 m24816
74.  55.38 Toothcraver55
75.  56.20 Chris Van Der Brink
76.  56.36 begiuli65
77.  56.39 TipsterTrickster
77.  56.39 Cooki348
79.  56.91 brad711
80.  57.84 speedcube.insta
81.  58.92 Mate Kepes
82.  59.17 TheodorNordstrand
83.  59.61 MartinN13
84.  59.99 whatshisbucket
85.  1:00.84 NathanaelCubes
86.  1:01.41 cubeshepherd
87.  1:01.76 Axel Lönnstedt
88.  1:02.20 jronge94
89.  1:02.45 topppits
90.  1:02.76 V.Kochergin
91.  1:02.88 Last Layer King
92.  1:03.45 tavery343
93.  1:03.99 DesertWolf
94.  1:05.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
95.  1:06.55 Guilhermehrc
96.  1:07.11 John Benwell
97.  1:07.48 [email protected]
98.  1:07.83 hejhej
99.  1:08.18 Natanael
100.  1:09.78 UnknownCanvas
101.  1:09.83 TheNoobCuber
102.  1:10.85 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  1:11.39 Richie72
104.  1:13.05 Alpha cuber
105.  1:14.19 Awesomesaucer
106.  1:14.43 Bogdan
107.  1:14.60 VIBE_ZT
108.  1:15.28 Logan
109.  1:15.31 SpartanSailor
110.  1:15.95 Juicejam
111.  1:18.55 Ian Pang
112.  1:19.10 Petri Krzywacki
113.  1:19.77 kilwap147
114.  1:19.78 BleachedTurtle
115.  1:20.06 Austin Henry
116.  1:21.90 Hjerpower
117.  1:22.00 d2polld
118.  1:22.36 nms777
119.  1:23.42 julio974
120.  1:25.34 Mike Hughey
121.  1:30.98 Jmuncuber
122.  1:31.58 MrLunarWolf
123.  1:32.11 Arnav13
124.  1:32.32 One Wheel
125.  1:33.05 theos
126.  1:35.80 dschieses
127.  1:36.53 Schmizee
128.  1:39.62 Jozo_Berk
129.  1:44.65 PingPongCuber
130.  1:47.63 freshcuber.de
131.  1:51.01 EDcubes
132.  1:52.38 Jacck
133.  2:18.79 MatsBergsten
134.  2:21.37 Ammar.Cuber
135.  2:26.72 D1zzy
136.  2:35.93 Doofnoofer
137.  2:41.59 ecuber57
138.  3:01.24 SurQ
139.  4:15.87 goidlon
140.  DNF riz3ndrr


*5x5x5*(96)
1.  1:01.06 Marco21
2.  1:03.07 zwhite
3.  1:03.13 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:03.25 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:04.53 gustavw02
6.  1:07.15 Jscuber
7.  1:08.90 thecubingwizard
8.  1:09.15 tJardigradHe
9.  1:09.63 ichcubegern
10.  1:11.59 Shadowjockey
11.  1:13.25 AidanNoogie
12.  1:14.20 Valken
13.  1:14.94 RileyN23
14.  1:15.77 OriginalUsername
15.  1:18.02 PokeCubes
16.  1:19.64 JoXCuber
17.  1:19.72 DGCubes
18.  1:20.21 CubicPickle
19.  1:20.76 Cheng
20.  1:22.11 DailyCuber
21.  1:22.13 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:22.40 Magdamini
23.  1:22.67 jaysammey777
24.  1:22.77 turtwig
25.  1:23.45 sigalig
26.  1:23.65 Keroma12
27.  1:25.16 Manatee 10235
28.  1:25.20 João Vinicius
29.  1:27.35 abunickabhi
30.  1:27.68 MrKuba600
31.  1:29.16 Helmer Ewert
32.  1:30.98 YouCubing
33.  1:32.32 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  1:34.80 colegemuth
35.  1:34.82 Keenan Johnson
36.  1:36.59 boroc226han
37.  1:37.09 VJW
38.  1:37.52 begiuli65
39.  1:37.93 Coinman_
40.  1:38.71 Mcuber5
41.  1:38.93 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
42.  1:39.07 xyzzy
43.  1:39.82 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:39.97 yjko
45.  1:40.19 BradenTheMagician
46.  1:40.21 2016LAIL01
47.  1:41.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  1:42.72 niclas.mach
49.  1:42.87 ARandomCuber
50.  1:43.25 Glomnipotent
51.  1:44.57 m24816
52.  1:45.73 Neb
53.  1:46.44 elimescube
54.  1:46.46 MattP98
55.  1:47.60 swankfukinc
56.  1:49.65 Fred Lang
57.  1:52.89 riz3ndrr
58.  1:54.68 [email protected]ail.com
59.  1:55.04 cubeshepherd
60.  1:55.07 BiscutDNF
61.  1:58.07 Toothcraver55
62.  1:59.38 jronge94
63.  2:01.68 TheodorNordstrand
64.  2:02.71 topppits
65.  2:03.67 whatshisbucket
66.  2:04.88 Natanael
67.  2:05.76 brad711
68.  2:07.87 Ontricus
69.  2:08.62 RandomPerson84
70.  2:11.55 DesertWolf
71.  2:14.30 BleachedTurtle
72.  2:16.68 John Benwell
73.  2:17.38 Hjerpower
74.  2:18.75 Cooki348
75.  2:20.19 Mike Hughey
76.  2:20.67 One Wheel
77.  2:24.29 20luky3
78.  2:27.52 SpartanSailor
79.  2:29.25 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  2:29.88 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
81.  2:30.78 VIBE_ZT
82.  2:32.99 theos
83.  2:35.74 Jmuncuber
84.  2:38.34 UnknownCanvas
85.  2:40.92 tavery343
86.  2:48.13 Petri Krzywacki
87.  2:50.77 V.Kochergin
88.  2:57.02 MrLunarWolf
89.  3:22.28 nms777
90.  3:22.38 dschieses
91.  3:33.80 freshcuber.de
92.  3:53.89 PingPongCuber
93.  3:58.10 MatsBergsten
94.  4:59.75 Doofnoofer
95.  5:36.24 GabGab
96.  DNF Islam Kitiev


*6x6x6*(51)
1.  1:51.13 zwhite
2.  1:55.56 ichcubegern
3.  2:02.24 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  2:03.60 cuberkid10
5.  2:15.81 CubicPickle
6.  2:16.50 Shadowjockey
7.  2:16.96 tJardigradHe
8.  2:27.85 AidanNoogie
9.  2:29.23 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:32.50 jaysammey777
11.  2:33.15 Keroma12
12.  2:34.67 OriginalUsername
13.  2:36.28 Valken
14.  2:42.18 Marcus Siu
15.  2:45.17 colegemuth
16.  2:46.22 xyzzy
17.  2:52.00 YouCubing
18.  2:52.63 João Vinicius
19.  3:02.46 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
20.  3:07.52 RileyN23
21.  3:16.69 DailyCuber
22.  3:19.02 Coinman_
23.  3:21.41 boroc226han
24.  3:21.81 niclas.mach
25.  3:27.58 MattP98
26.  3:29.95 Glomnipotent
27.  3:30.51 swankfukinc
28.  3:34.62 Dylan Swarts
29.  3:40.86 Mcuber5
30.  3:43.80 obelisk477
31.  3:49.39 m24816
32.  3:49.71 [email protected]
33.  3:59.66 jronge94
34.  4:00.18 VJW
35.  4:00.77 Turkey vld
36.  4:22.42 brad711
37.  4:22.63 Mike Hughey
38.  4:34.62 whatshisbucket
39.  4:44.48 UnknownCanvas
40.  4:47.48 One Wheel
41.  5:00.26 VIBE_ZT
42.  5:22.88 SpartanSailor
43.  5:33.62 Jmuncuber
44.  5:36.51 theos
45.  5:58.98 Petri Krzywacki
46.  6:34.05 MrLunarWolf
47.  7:34.91 MatsBergsten
48.  DNF JoXCuber
48.  DNF camcuber
48.  DNF ARandomCuber
48.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*7x7x7*(41)
1.  2:30.23 zwhite
2.  2:42.31 Marco21
3.  3:09.79 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:11.79 Shadowjockey
5.  3:26.25 cuberkid10
6.  3:33.70 jaysammey777
7.  3:36.21 JoXCuber
8.  3:39.41 HawaiiLife745
9.  3:53.02 Keroma12
10.  3:54.75 MrKuba600
11.  3:57.06 colegemuth
12.  3:58.37 OriginalUsername
13.  4:02.91 PokeCubes
14.  4:03.42 Valken
15.  4:05.08 xyzzy
16.  4:18.24 CubicPickle
17.  4:19.38 tJardigradHe
18.  4:29.20 DGCubes
19.  4:35.86 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
20.  4:39.36 abunickabhi
21.  4:48.08 YouCubing
22.  4:54.03 João Vinicius
23.  4:56.39 MattP98
24.  5:11.78 DailyCuber
25.  5:17.46 swankfukinc
26.  5:18.66 Mcuber5
27.  5:27.55 Dylan Swarts
28.  5:37.47 boroc226han
29.  5:39.94 niclas.mach
30.  6:06.49 m24816
31.  6:08.57 Sub1Hour
32.  6:13.06 jronge94
33.  6:29.29 Mike Hughey
34.  6:51.12 Alpha cuber
35.  6:51.75 UnknownCanvas
36.  6:56.91 One Wheel
37.  7:05.46 theos
38.  7:08.35 VJW
39.  8:32.71 Jmuncuber
40.  8:34.11 SpartanSailor
41.  9:27.41 Petri Krzywacki


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(83)
1.  3.82 asacuber
2.  4.09 SurQ
3.  4.70 hejhej


Spoiler



4.  6.74 TipsterTrickster
5.  6.86 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.36 vedroboev
7.  7.44 jakgun0130
8.  8.05 PlatonCuber
9.  8.08 jaysammey777
10.  8.19 ExultantCarn
11.  8.62 2017LAMB06
12.  8.76 DailyCuber
13.  8.84 JakubDrobny
14.  9.43 PokeCubes
15.  10.34 Magdamini
16.  11.47 MartinN13
17.  11.61 OriginalUsername
18.  12.98 NathanaelCubes
19.  13.24 abunickabhi
20.  14.70 Last Layer King
21.  14.71 yjko
22.  14.97 BradenTheMagician
23.  16.07 [email protected]
24.  18.74 aaron paskow
25.  19.83 Keenan Johnson
26.  20.28 YouCubing
27.  21.60 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  24.38 Valken
29.  24.60 Turkey vld
30.  26.34 Mike Hughey
31.  26.81 MattP98
32.  27.22 Ontricus
33.  27.61 BiscutDNF
34.  28.01 JoXCuber
35.  28.23 Mcuber5
36.  28.74 Axel Lönnstedt
37.  28.93 Shadowjockey
38.  28.96 [email protected]
39.  30.28 MatsBergsten
40.  30.91 Glomnipotent
41.  31.30 VJW
42.  31.62 cuberkid10
43.  32.39 angry broom
44.  32.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
45.  33.10 Antto Pitkänen
46.  35.86 qwer13
47.  38.17 Dylan Swarts
48.  38.27 Jmuncuber
49.  38.56 MCuber
50.  39.27 whatshisbucket
51.  41.04 m24816
52.  45.38 niclas.mach
53.  46.83 RandomPerson84
54.  48.37 Natanael
55.  48.59 John Benwell
56.  49.69 M O
57.  50.64 Juicejam
58.  56.29 Bogdan
59.  59.82 tigermaxi
60.  1:00.38 tavery343
61.  1:00.44 CubicPickle
62.  1:02.94 JMHCubed
63.  1:03.29 One Wheel
64.  1:04.10 João Vinicius
65.  1:04.99 RileyN23
66.  1:09.26 VIBE_ZT
67.  1:11.64 Logan
68.  1:17.75 Hjerpower
69.  1:22.02 boroc226han
70.  1:24.01 Jacck
71.  1:36.54 Arnav13
72.  1:38.35 ichcubegern
73.  2:09.57 PingPongCuber
74.  2:10.03 oneshot
75.  2:16.36 theos
76.  DNF Billybong378
76.  DNF tyrantcubes
76.  DNF Fred Lang
76.  DNF VTCubers
76.  DNF HawaiiLife745
76.  DNF begiuli65
76.  DNF riz3ndrr
76.  DNF EDcubes


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(54)
1.  23.37 sigalig
2.  24.03 Andrew_Rizo
3.  30.14 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  36.29 jakgun0130
5.  39.54 David ep
6.  43.96 vedroboev
7.  48.30 [email protected]
8.  54.07 Shadowjockey
9.  55.60 yjko
10.  57.64 Keenan Johnson
11.  58.32 jaysammey777
12.  1:01.12 YouCubing
13.  1:07.67 ichcubegern
14.  1:12.54 turtwig
15.  1:13.76 Deri Nata Wijaya
16.  1:20.19 Last Layer King
17.  1:20.45 Mike Hughey
18.  1:29.38 MattP98
19.  1:34.48 NathanaelCubes
20.  1:39.23 2016LAIL01
21.  1:40.28 MatsBergsten
22.  1:41.49 topppits
23.  1:43.65 HawaiiLife745
24.  1:47.16 Mcuber5
25.  1:56.86 BradenTheMagician
26.  2:01.43 DesertWolf
27.  2:02.00 qwer13
28.  2:02.47 elimescube
29.  2:03.62 whatshisbucket
30.  2:03.80 PokeCubes
31.  2:04.63 niclas.mach
32.  2:12.06 cubeshepherd
33.  2:17.41 jronge94
34.  2:21.94 Dylan Swarts
35.  2:25.42 m24816
36.  2:39.83 brad711
37.  2:43.10 Zeke Mackay
38.  3:15.43 zwhite
39.  3:29.13 Jacck
40.  3:43.73 Juicejam
41.  4:26.40 DailyCuber
42.  4:53.36 VJW
43.  4:54.89 tigermaxi
44.  DNF BiscutDNF
44.  DNF João Vinicius
44.  DNF Valken
44.  DNF Glomnipotent
44.  DNF G2013
44.  DNF One Wheel
44.  DNF JoXCuber
44.  DNF Keroma12
44.  DNF theos
44.  DNF RileyN23
44.  DNF dschieses


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:46.02 sigalig
2.  3:34.36 abunickabhi
3.  5:44.17 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6:48.18 Keroma12
5.  7:51.70 MatsBergsten
6.  8:03.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
7.  8:31.74 Jacck
8.  10:04.15 topppits
9.  19:22.06 brad711
10.  DNF G2013
10.  DNF Mike Hughey
10.  DNF Mcuber5
10.  DNF Last Layer King
10.  DNF NathanaelCubes
10.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:48.68 sigalig
2.  7:55.51 abunickabhi
3.  10:23.96 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  13:43.61 MatsBergsten
5.  14:34.97 Jacck
6.  18:44.87 jaysammey777
7.  DNF Keroma12
7.  DNF G2013
7.  DNF thecubingwizard


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  21:10.14 abunickabhi
2.  DNF Mike Hughey
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
0.  DNF abunickabhi
0.  DNF Jacck
0.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)
1.  49/53 59:08 sigalig
2.  9/9 53:09 MatsBergsten
3.  13/17 58:24 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  7/7 40:10 Last Layer King
5.  11/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
6.  7/9 47:56 BiscutDNF
7.  4/4 29:42 VJW
8.  6/11 60:00 Jacck
8.  11/21 60:00 Keroma12
10.  1/3 22:53 João Vinicius
10.  1/2 1:56 abunickabhi
10.  0/2 17:25 DailyCuber
10.  0/3 27:14 One Wheel
10.  4/9 60:00 brad711
10.  0/3 9:03 Shadowjockey
10.  1/3 22:45 Dylan Swarts
10.  1/4 17:07 HawaiiLife745
10.  1/10 60:00 Mcuber5


*3x3x3 one-handed*(136)
1.  12.39 Jscuber
2.  13.00 Khairur Rachim
3.  14.35 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.41 ichcubegern
5.  14.42 jakgun0130
6.  14.48 turtwig
7.  14.68 OriginalUsername
8.  14.94 asiahyoo1997
9.  15.07 lejitcuber
10.  15.21 cuberkid10
11.  15.55 DailyCuber
12.  15.56 2016LAIL01
13.  16.37 thecubingwizard
13.  16.37 2017LAMB06
15.  16.48 PokeCubes
16.  16.59 Kylegadj
17.  16.68 NathanaelCubes
18.  16.79 asacuber
19.  16.88 Magdamini
19.  16.88 uesyuu
21.  17.69 Helmer Ewert
22.  17.73 typeman5
23.  17.75 HawaiiLife745
24.  18.04 Marco21
25.  18.06 tJardigradHe
26.  18.18 CubicPickle
27.  18.27 Nikhil George
28.  18.36 zwhite
29.  18.79 ARandomCuber
30.  18.95 jaysammey777
31.  19.12 Marcus Siu
32.  19.16 DhruvA
33.  19.30 AidanNoogie
34.  19.39 MrKuba600
35.  19.42 RandomPerson84
36.  19.71 BradenTheMagician
37.  19.79 MCuber
38.  20.05 Islam Kitiev
39.  20.48 Ontricus
40.  20.51 JoXCuber
41.  20.54 Last Layer King
42.  20.75 vedroboev
43.  20.83 João Vinicius
44.  20.96 abunickabhi
45.  20.98 Mcuber5
46.  21.26 wuque man
47.  21.49 DGCubes
48.  21.51 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  21.60 Shadowjockey
50.  21.77 YouCubing
51.  21.87 Andrew_Rizo
52.  21.98 xyzzy
53.  22.08 Toothcraver55
54.  22.31 aaron paskow
55.  22.36 2018JAIN01
56.  22.41 Glomnipotent
57.  22.60 yjko
58.  22.62 AdrianCubing
59.  22.77 boroc226han
60.  22.82 Kerry_Creech
61.  23.03 RileyN23
62.  23.61 tigermaxi
63.  23.68 Cooki348
64.  23.78 MartinN13
65.  23.89 hejhej
66.  24.04 [email protected]
67.  24.24 Michael DeLaRosa
68.  24.25 BiscutDNF
69.  24.35 niclas.mach
70.  24.62 Cheng
71.  24.88 V.Kochergin
72.  25.04 qwer13
73.  25.16 Coinman_
74.  25.19 Valken
75.  25.29 ExultantCarn
76.  26.01 Neb
77.  26.29 [email protected]
78.  26.42 Axel Lönnstedt
79.  26.47 Natanael
80.  26.74 NoProblemCubing
81.  26.80 Angry_Mob
82.  27.09 riz3ndrr
83.  27.80 jronge94
84.  27.86 speedcube.insta
85.  27.98 TheodorNordstrand
86.  28.06 Logan
87.  28.15 Alpha cuber
88.  28.53 swankfukinc
89.  28.57 Dylan Swarts
90.  28.93 Letmeinpls
91.  29.16 Bogdan
92.  29.38 Keenan Johnson
93.  29.40 hotufos
94.  29.44 Turkey vld
95.  29.66 TheNoobCuber
96.  29.69 VJW
97.  30.05 MathNoobz
98.  30.29 m24816
99.  30.40 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
100.  31.05 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
101.  31.13 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  31.15 d2polld
103.  31.42 AhmetYG
104.  31.62 julio974
105.  31.88 Chris Van Der Brink
106.  32.00 nms777
107.  32.05 fun at the joy
108.  32.15 Hjerpower
109.  32.30 MattP98
110.  32.38 Fred Lang
111.  34.18 Caleb/spooderskewb
112.  34.23 tavery343
113.  34.24 Guilhermehrc
114.  37.24 Richie72
115.  37.38 Parke187
116.  39.00 [email protected]
117.  39.67 minnow
118.  40.96 Mike Hughey
119.  41.61 John Benwell
120.  41.86 DallasCuber
121.  42.83 Schmizee
122.  43.32 freshcuber.de
123.  44.12 Ghost Cuber
124.  44.22 brad711
125.  44.33 Sub1Hour
126.  47.51 VIBE_ZT
127.  51.18 Ian Pang
128.  51.35 Petri Krzywacki
129.  51.85 Jmuncuber
130.  53.71 One Wheel
131.  1:13.73 VTCubers
132.  1:14.26 ecuber57
133.  1:28.82 theos
134.  1:31.84 Billybong378
135.  1:37.99 goidlon
136.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*3x3x3 With feet*(22)
1.  32.76 DhruvA
2.  34.75 JoXCuber
3.  41.06 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  43.98 OriginalUsername
5.  44.98 HawaiiLife745
6.  49.28 MartinN13
7.  49.60 AdrianCubing
8.  57.38 jaysammey777
9.  57.67 BradenTheMagician
10.  59.80 Shadowjockey
11.  1:26.42 V.Kochergin
12.  1:33.89 Mike Hughey
13.  1:34.12 PokeCubes
14.  1:40.47 ARandomCuber
15.  1:51.79 One Wheel
16.  1:53.70 João Vinicius
17.  1:57.95 MattP98
18.  2:07.50 ichcubegern
19.  2:22.66 brad711
20.  5:13.49 VJW
21.  DNF TheNoobCuber
21.  DNF DailyCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(29)
1.  32.42 jaysammey777
2.  33.94 ichcubegern
3.  43.76 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  45.33 Cheng
5.  55.12 YouCubing
6.  55.31 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:00.02 Shadowjockey
8.  1:04.05 cuberkid10
9.  1:04.86 Valken
10.  1:05.18 Natanael
11.  1:05.93 G2013
12.  1:06.23 Mike Hughey
13.  1:17.40 PlatonCuber
14.  1:18.10 Fred Lang
15.  1:21.10 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
16.  1:30.53 jakgun0130
17.  1:34.90 whatshisbucket
18.  1:38.98 João Vinicius
19.  1:40.46 Turkey vld
20.  1:40.54 DailyCuber
21.  1:45.70 AhmetYG
22.  1:49.35 CubicPickle
23.  1:55.19 Axel Lönnstedt
24.  2:02.72 tavery343
25.  2:20.46 niclas.mach
26.  2:40.49 theos
27.  3:11.76 Helmer Ewert
28.  DNF JoXCuber
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(33)
1.  22.67 (23, 22, 23) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  23.00 (24, 22, 23) jaysammey777
3.  24.33 (27, 22, 24) ColorfulPockets


Spoiler



4.  25.00 (28, 22, 25) TheodorNordstrand
5.  26.33 (27, 27, 25) Kit Clement
6.  27.33 (25, 29, 28) craccho
7.  27.67 (30, 29, 24) Shadowjockey
8.  28.00 (24, 32, 28) T1_M0
9.  28.33 (33, 28, 24) ichcubegern
10.  28.67 (29, 29, 28) asacuber
11.  29.33 (27, 30, 31) G2013
11.  29.33 (29, 29, 30) CyanSandwich
13.  30.00 (25, 31, 34) brad711
14.  30.33 (32, 26, 33) Bogdan
15.  31.33 (34, 30, 30) Theo Leinad
16.  33.33 (32, 35, 33) Mike Hughey
17.  34.00 (35, 31, 36) Bubbagrub
18.  34.33 (31, 31, 41) Helmer Ewert
19.  35.33 (35, 34, 37) [email protected]
20.  37.33 (37, 40, 35) DailyCuber
20.  37.33 (38, 36, 38) Khairur Rachim
22.  42.00 (42, 41, 43) MCuber
22.  42.00 (41, 41, 44) João Vinicius
24.  43.67 (40, 46, 45) aaron paskow
25.  DNF (30, 19, DNF) jakgun0130
25.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) SurQ
25.  DNF (32, 30, DNS) Sixstringcal
25.  DNF (33, 31, DNF) Jacck
25.  DNF (32, DNF, 38) theos
25.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) PlatonCuber
25.  DNF (41, 41, DNS) DhruvA
25.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) HawaiiLife745
25.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) Hjerpower


*2-3-4 Relay*(99)
1.  40.93 cuberkid10
2.  47.50 zwhite
3.  48.69 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  49.02 Khairur Rachim
5.  49.44 ichcubegern
6.  52.78 Cheng
7.  53.18 tJardigradHe
8.  53.72 G2013
9.  53.84 PokeCubes
10.  54.53 Marco21
11.  54.80 DailyCuber
12.  55.13 Luke Garrett
13.  55.34 OriginalUsername
14.  55.41 Shadowjockey
15.  56.01 HawaiiLife745
16.  56.33 YouCubing
17.  57.17 2017LAMB06
18.  58.10 BradenTheMagician
19.  58.38 CubicPickle
20.  59.19 DGCubes
21.  59.31 PlatonCuber
22.  59.35 RileyN23
23.  59.71 Valken
24.  59.98 wuque man
25.  1:00.37 vedroboev
26.  1:00.66 DhruvA
27.  1:00.68 Keroma12
28.  1:00.83 xyzzy
29.  1:01.66 Ontricus
30.  1:02.79 jaysammey777
31.  1:03.43 yjko
32.  1:04.35 abunickabhi
33.  1:04.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  1:06.21 Keenan Johnson
35.  1:06.71 Mcuber5
36.  1:06.75 boroc226han
37.  1:07.79 João Vinicius
38.  1:08.48 AdrianCubing
39.  1:08.51 aaron paskow
40.  1:09.00 Glomnipotent
41.  1:10.75 begiuli65
42.  1:11.31 VJW
43.  1:11.71 Coneman
44.  1:12.60 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
45.  1:12.70 MCuber
46.  1:13.86 m24816
47.  1:14.61 Dylan Swarts
48.  1:14.95 ARandomCuber
49.  1:15.48 Toothcraver55
50.  1:16.01 BiscutDNF
51.  1:16.32 tavery343
52.  1:16.33 20luky3
53.  1:16.73 Cooki348
54.  1:16.95 MartinN13
55.  1:17.58 TheodorNordstrand
56.  1:17.62 riz3ndrr
57.  1:18.15 [email protected]
58.  1:20.05 Axel Lönnstedt
59.  1:21.03 swankfukinc
60.  1:21.59 Turkey vld
61.  1:23.14 speedcube.insta
62.  1:26.78 Richie72
63.  1:27.34 Mate Kepes
64.  1:27.37 Fred Lang
65.  1:27.55 John Benwell
66.  1:27.62 hejhej
67.  1:31.37 whatshisbucket
68.  1:34.77 Austin Henry
69.  1:35.20 Ian Pang
70.  1:35.47 V.Kochergin
71.  1:42.05 vilkkuti25
72.  1:42.37 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  1:47.35 brad711
74.  1:48.42 Juicejam
75.  1:51.69 BleachedTurtle
76.  1:53.28 nms777
77.  1:56.50 Jmuncuber
78.  1:57.04 theos
79.  1:57.84 MrLunarWolf
80.  2:00.61 Petri Krzywacki
81.  2:00.77 Sub1Hour
82.  2:01.40 AhmetYG
83.  2:02.53 M O
84.  2:05.76 UnknownCanvas
85.  2:06.34 Arnav13
86.  2:07.00 Schmizee
87.  2:08.24 Bogdan
88.  2:08.96 Hjerpower
89.  2:10.53 Mike Hughey
90.  2:31.82 One Wheel
91.  2:44.46 ecuber57
92.  2:46.68 DallasCuber
93.  2:50.65 MatsBergsten
94.  3:05.39 freshcuber.de
95.  3:06.10 ABadRubiksSolver
96.  3:13.25 commondave
97.  3:13.77 EDcubes
98.  4:01.03 SurQ
99.  5:13.17 goidlon


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(60)
1.  1:50.25 cuberkid10
2.  1:51.38 ichcubegern
3.  1:51.39 zwhite


Spoiler



4.  1:58.00 thecubingwizard
5.  1:58.10 Marco21
6.  1:59.72 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:03.46 jaysammey777
8.  2:09.01 RileyN23
9.  2:11.24 Shadowjockey
10.  2:11.66 PokeCubes
11.  2:14.31 CubicPickle
12.  2:16.69 tJardigradHe
13.  2:21.57 Valken
14.  2:22.10 Cheng
15.  2:23.00 OriginalUsername
16.  2:27.47 HawaiiLife745
17.  2:29.71 DailyCuber
18.  2:31.28 abunickabhi
19.  2:32.46 Mcuber5
20.  2:38.53 yjko
21.  2:39.16 João Vinicius
22.  2:45.66 Dylan Swarts
23.  2:45.92 boroc226han
24.  2:49.83 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
25.  2:56.37 swankfukinc
26.  2:56.65 Keroma12
27.  2:58.14 YouCubing
28.  2:59.84 BradenTheMagician
29.  3:01.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  3:04.27 begiuli65
31.  3:07.52 Fred Lang
32.  3:08.22 xyzzy
33.  3:11.36 [email protected]
34.  3:15.13 Turkey vld
35.  3:16.32 m24816
36.  3:20.51 whatshisbucket
37.  3:20.79 TheodorNordstrand
38.  3:22.04 riz3ndrr
39.  3:24.89 Cooki348
40.  3:27.11 Toothcraver55
41.  3:31.12 ARandomCuber
42.  3:34.40 Axel Lönnstedt
43.  3:35.46 VJW
44.  3:49.88 Richie72
45.  4:02.53 BleachedTurtle
46.  4:09.59 John Benwell
47.  4:10.77 Sub1Hour
48.  4:19.04 tavery343
49.  4:20.19 Hjerpower
50.  4:29.90 Mike Hughey
51.  4:30.41 UnknownCanvas
52.  4:34.05 theos
53.  4:34.11 One Wheel
54.  4:35.29 Jmuncuber
55.  4:40.00 V.Kochergin
56.  4:45.06 nms777
57.  4:55.38 Petri Krzywacki
58.  6:52.18 freshcuber.de
59.  13:29.00 Pabebe
60.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(38)
1.  3:48.36 zwhite
2.  3:50.41 Marco21
3.  3:57.92 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  4:05.37 ichcubegern
5.  4:20.52 tJardigradHe
6.  4:33.91 jaysammey777
7.  4:56.20 CubicPickle
8.  5:08.25 OriginalUsername
9.  5:09.47 Shadowjockey
10.  5:13.00 Valken
11.  5:17.98 PokeCubes
12.  5:21.57 Cheng
13.  5:33.31 abunickabhi
14.  5:33.45 xyzzy
15.  5:37.60 RileyN23
16.  5:40.52 João Vinicius
17.  5:40.84 Keroma12
18.  5:58.96 DailyCuber
19.  6:11.63 Dylan Swarts
20.  6:29.53 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
21.  6:34.68 TipsterTrickster
22.  6:41.66 swankfukinc
23.  6:50.50 boroc226han
24.  6:55.36 riz3ndrr
25.  7:06.08 ARandomCuber
26.  7:10.84 VJW
27.  7:36.86 [email protected]
28.  7:46.64 m24816
29.  8:23.95 TheodorNordstrand
30.  8:24.39 Mike Hughey
31.  8:33.77 Hjerpower
32.  8:44.02 John Benwell
33.  8:57.54 whatshisbucket
34.  8:57.99 One Wheel
35.  9:08.94 theos
36.  9:25.45 Sub1Hour
37.  11:02.17 Jmuncuber
38.  11:21.99 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(29)
1.  6:42.88 Marco21
2.  6:47.73 zwhite
3.  7:10.20 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:41.47 cuberkid10
5.  7:59.24 Shadowjockey
6.  8:05.32 jaysammey777
7.  8:55.31 tJardigradHe
8.  9:00.99 OriginalUsername
9.  9:03.26 CubicPickle
10.  9:03.37 Keroma12
11.  9:06.10 Valken
12.  10:05.17 xyzzy
13.  10:30.97 João Vinicius
14.  10:42.22 abunickabhi
15.  11:43.13 DailyCuber
16.  12:31.47 boroc226han
17.  12:33.91 swankfukinc
18.  12:41.20 ARandomCuber
19.  13:43.84 Glomnipotent
20.  13:46.40 m24816
21.  14:30.82 VJW
22.  14:31.44 riz3ndrr
23.  14:39.57 Sub1Hour
24.  15:11.41 Mike Hughey
25.  15:52.24 One Wheel
26.  15:57.36 Hjerpower
27.  16:56.95 John Benwell
28.  21:53.62 Petri Krzywacki
29.  DNF theos


*Clock*(57)
1.  5.09 jaysammey777
2.  6.80 ARandomCuber
3.  7.19 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  7.63 YouCubing
5.  7.71 MattP98
6.  8.07 MartinN13
7.  8.44 cuberkid10
8.  8.47 Kerry_Creech
9.  8.88 AdrianCubing
10.  9.02 MCuber
11.  9.29 oliviervlcube
12.  10.08 JoXCuber
13.  10.61 Ami4747
14.  10.89 zwhite
15.  11.12 SurQ
16.  11.33 tJardigradHe
17.  11.62 Luke Garrett
18.  11.82 João Vinicius
19.  12.00 Shadowjockey
20.  12.23 BradenTheMagician
21.  12.45 Mcuber5
22.  12.57 HawaiiLife745
23.  13.36 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  13.37 Helmer Ewert
24.  13.37 OriginalUsername
26.  13.64 Valken
27.  13.65 niclas.mach
28.  16.55 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  16.68 Antto Pitkänen
30.  17.50 Hjerpower
31.  18.06 VIBE_ZT
32.  18.12 Mike Hughey
33.  18.20 Austin Henry
34.  18.79 PokeCubes
35.  18.83 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
36.  19.43 hejhej
37.  19.56 ichcubegern
38.  19.75 Fred Lang
39.  19.78 DhruvA
40.  19.83 Parke187
41.  20.01 Neb
42.  20.62 swankfukinc
43.  20.63 freshcuber.de
44.  21.88 NathanaelCubes
45.  22.50 boroc226han
46.  22.66 jronge94
47.  23.17 Sub1Hour
48.  24.37 Foreright
49.  27.20 hotufos
50.  28.12 Cheng
51.  28.16 DailyCuber
52.  31.58 [email protected]
53.  39.78 m24816
54.  44.05 Jmuncuber
55.  47.74 One Wheel
56.  DNF Ghost Cuber
56.  DNF alexl


*Megaminx*(75)
1.  42.42 Cuberstache
2.  50.38 AidanNoogie
3.  51.58 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  51.70 asiahyoo1997
5.  52.60 whatshisbucket
6.  54.30 Khairur Rachim
7.  55.72 DailyCuber
8.  56.65 jakgun0130
9.  58.81 Ami4747
10.  59.82 zwhite
11.  1:00.78 jaysammey777
12.  1:03.54 DhruvA
13.  1:03.79 cuberkid10
14.  1:07.63 Helmer Ewert
15.  1:07.72 MrKuba600
16.  1:09.34 MCuber
17.  1:10.87 ichcubegern
18.  1:13.65 Shadowjockey
19.  1:15.29 OriginalUsername
20.  1:18.39 2016LAIL01
21.  1:18.99 Luke Garrett
22.  1:19.38 HawaiiLife745
23.  1:20.46 YouCubing
24.  1:20.95 JoXCuber
25.  1:23.39 tJardigradHe
26.  1:23.93 Valken
27.  1:24.06 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:25.83 Turkey vld
29.  1:26.48 V.Kochergin
30.  1:27.08 ARandomCuber
31.  1:27.59 Mcuber5
32.  1:27.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  1:29.00 begiuli65
34.  1:29.05 xyzzy
35.  1:31.35 Marco21
36.  1:32.67 audiophile121
37.  1:35.13 cubeshepherd
38.  1:37.07 TheodorNordstrand
39.  1:37.16 tavery343
40.  1:37.42 TheNoobCuber
41.  1:37.78 João Vinicius
42.  1:38.86 CubicPickle
43.  1:40.88 Neb
44.  1:41.24 swankfukinc
45.  1:41.54 Fred Lang
46.  1:43.17 Keenan Johnson
47.  1:44.31 nms777
48.  1:46.31 Manatee 10235
49.  1:46.40 abunickabhi
50.  1:46.69 MattP98
51.  1:47.35 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
52.  1:53.82 Axel Lönnstedt
53.  1:54.26 Cheng
54.  1:55.70 niclas.mach
55.  1:59.44 boroc226han
56.  1:59.98 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
57.  2:09.04 Logan
58.  2:09.30 Sub1Hour
59.  2:11.75 m24816
60.  2:19.21 Natanael
61.  2:19.48 Worm 09624
62.  2:21.79 Mike Hughey
63.  2:26.93 Jmuncuber
64.  2:40.68 VIBE_ZT
65.  2:40.74 Petri Krzywacki
66.  2:42.80 theos
67.  2:48.07 Cooki348
68.  2:49.19 John Benwell
69.  2:50.75 VJW
70.  2:55.72 One Wheel
71.  3:13.02 jronge94
72.  3:35.81 SpartanSailor
73.  4:14.47 freshcuber.de
74.  DNF Zeke Mackay
74.  DNF MartinN13


*Pyraminx*(137)
1.  2.64 tJardigradHe
2.  2.76 aaron paskow
3.  2.78 hejhej


Spoiler



4.  2.83 DailyCuber
5.  2.96 Magdamini
6.  3.10 lejitcuber
7.  3.17 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  3.30 MrKuba600
9.  3.35 DGCubes
10.  3.50 Ontricus
11.  3.53 jakgun0130
12.  3.65 2016LAIL01
13.  3.66 Cooki348
14.  3.73 MartinN13
15.  3.81 NoProblemCubing
16.  3.84 jaysammey777
17.  3.86 Ghost Cuber
18.  3.92 asacuber
19.  3.96 HydroCubing
20.  4.08 JoXCuber
21.  4.14 oliviervlcube
22.  4.21 Richie72
23.  4.39 MCuber
24.  4.41 JMHCubed
25.  4.47 Abhi
26.  4.49 Trig0n
27.  4.58 thecubingwizard
28.  4.63 Marcus Siu
29.  4.65 JakubDrobny
30.  4.75 Turkey vld
31.  4.77 whatshisbucket
32.  4.85 DhruvA
33.  4.86 João Vinicius
34.  4.97 Toothcraver55
35.  4.99 jancsi02
36.  5.02 Kerry_Creech
37.  5.08 Billybong378
38.  5.09 YouCubing
39.  5.11 BradenTheMagician
40.  5.12 begiuli65
41.  5.15 Cheng
42.  5.18 Helmer Ewert
43.  5.24 UnknownCanvas
44.  5.26 3x3x5
45.  5.29 Zeke Mackay
46.  5.42 niclas.mach
47.  5.46 cubeshepherd
48.  5.51 Shadowjockey
49.  5.55 vedroboev
50.  5.61 cuberkid10
51.  5.84 Parke187
52.  5.87 Luke Garrett
53.  6.07 HawaiiLife745
54.  6.21 [email protected]
55.  6.23 wuque man
56.  6.29 TipsterTrickster
57.  6.32 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
58.  6.33 RileyN23
59.  6.36 Neb
60.  6.41 ichcubegern
61.  6.51 qwer13
62.  6.56 Keenan Johnson
63.  6.64 NathanaelCubes
64.  6.68 ARandomCuber
65.  6.82 zwhite
66.  6.85 [email protected]
66.  6.85 Mcuber5
68.  6.86 DesertWolf
69.  6.87 OriginalUsername
70.  6.89 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  6.90 MattP98
72.  6.94 boroc226han
73.  6.96 TheodorNordstrand
74.  7.12 riz3ndrr
75.  7.17 Color Cuber
76.  7.37 Logan
77.  7.59 RandomPerson84
78.  7.68 Manatee 10235
79.  7.72 AdrianCubing
80.  7.76 SurQ
81.  7.79 V.Kochergin
82.  7.82 Axel Lönnstedt
83.  7.83 DallasCuber
84.  7.85 TheNoobCuber
85.  7.90 Aleksandar Dukleski
86.  8.17 VIBE_ZT
87.  8.26 tavery343
88.  8.35 nms777
89.  8.37 Coneman
90.  8.40 Austin Henry
91.  8.60 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
92.  8.65 Natanael
93.  8.66 hotufos
94.  8.75 [email protected]
95.  8.81 swankfukinc
96.  8.84 2018JAIN01
97.  9.05 PokeCubes
98.  9.11 Alpha cuber
99.  9.15 Sub1Hour
100.  9.40 Glomnipotent
101.  9.48 julio974
102.  9.52 ABadRubiksSolver
103.  9.54 CubicPickle
104.  9.56 Caleb/spooderskewb
105.  9.69 jronge94
106.  9.70 alexl
107.  9.85 Keroma12
108.  9.86 Legomanz
109.  10.18 Jmuncuber
110.  10.22 Fred Lang
111.  10.31 Bogdan
111.  10.31 Antto Pitkänen
113.  10.48 abunickabhi
114.  10.84 Mike Hughey
115.  10.85 Juicejam
116.  10.95 Hjerpower
117.  11.08 VJW
118.  11.27 BiscutDNF
119.  11.51 Valken
120.  11.63 d2polld
121.  11.96 PingPongCuber
122.  12.30 theos
123.  12.40 m24816
124.  12.92 lifeinpablo
125.  13.14 Ian Pang
126.  13.17 topppits
127.  13.43 MrLunarWolf
128.  13.54 vilkkuti25
129.  13.66 ecuber57
130.  13.69 goidlon
131.  13.92 freshcuber.de
132.  14.38 Jacck
133.  14.42 dschieses
134.  15.52 John Benwell
135.  16.83 Petri Krzywacki
136.  21.83 One Wheel
137.  56.10 oneshot


*Square-1*(79)
1.  8.64 David ep
2.  8.67 PokeCubes
3.  9.94 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.35 Helmer Ewert
5.  10.99 thecubingwizard
6.  11.79 Shadowjockey
7.  12.08 YouCubing
8.  12.98 cuberkid10
9.  15.07 Zach Clark
10.  15.72 [email protected]
11.  15.87 ichcubegern
12.  16.08 TipsterTrickster
13.  16.15 BradenTheMagician
14.  16.62 JoXCuber
15.  18.67 tJardigradHe
16.  19.06 Keenan Johnson
17.  19.09 DesertWolf
18.  19.95 Turkey vld
19.  20.00 RileyN23
20.  21.01 asacuber
21.  21.73 Kerry_Creech
22.  21.92 Magdamini
23.  22.19 MattP98
24.  22.25 DGCubes
25.  22.67 DhruvA
26.  23.90 jaysammey777
27.  24.00 Luke Garrett
28.  24.11 whatshisbucket
29.  24.72 Coneman
30.  25.11 HawaiiLife745
31.  25.31 João Vinicius
32.  25.41 cubeshepherd
33.  25.47 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
34.  25.51 MrKuba600
35.  25.69 Mcuber5
36.  26.47 MCuber
37.  26.50 hejhej
38.  26.55 Ontricus
39.  26.75 Ami4747
40.  27.52 Valken
41.  27.60 Richie72
42.  28.10 OriginalUsername
43.  28.87 VIBE_ZT
44.  30.24 niclas.mach
45.  31.07 2016LAIL01
46.  32.76 Hjerpower
47.  32.91 DailyCuber
48.  33.06 NathanaelCubes
49.  34.79 Neb
50.  35.01 Sub1Hour
51.  35.93 CubicPickle
52.  36.14 Fred Lang
53.  36.47 Logan
54.  38.03 Natanael
55.  38.72 Mike Hughey
56.  40.54 lifeinpablo
57.  41.04 Bogdan
58.  41.18 Schmizee
59.  41.31 MrLunarWolf
60.  41.80 riz3ndrr
61.  41.83 boroc226han
62.  42.49 MartinN13
63.  46.09 Cheng
64.  46.60 ARandomCuber
65.  47.23 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
66.  49.89 theos
67.  51.49 Glomnipotent
68.  51.96 BiscutDNF
69.  52.38 Antto Pitkänen
70.  56.58 Juicejam
71.  57.65 m24816
72.  1:00.63 swankfukinc
73.  1:01.03 abunickabhi
74.  1:04.18 Axel Lönnstedt
75.  1:05.68 nms777
76.  1:07.47 vilkkuti25
77.  1:45.03 jronge94
78.  2:46.55 Jmuncuber
79.  3:30.14 UnknownCanvas


*Skewb*(131)
1.  3.17 RileyN23
2.  3.21 MrKuba600
3.  3.47 JMHCubed


Spoiler



4.  3.77 [email protected]
5.  3.81 jakgun0130
6.  3.84 DailyCuber
7.  3.87 asacuber
8.  4.06 MartinN13
9.  4.09 HydroCubing
10.  4.20 Caleb/spooderskewb
11.  4.36 Kylegadj
12.  4.39 Magdamini
13.  4.45 MCuber
14.  4.58 tJardigradHe
15.  4.60 aaron paskow
15.  4.60 riz3ndrr
17.  4.69 João Vinicius
18.  4.71 DhruvA
19.  4.74 hejhej
20.  4.84 TipsterTrickster
21.  5.09 thecubingwizard
22.  5.21 zwhite
23.  5.23 Marcus Siu
23.  5.23 Helmer Ewert
25.  5.26 Luke Garrett
26.  5.38 Antto Pitkänen
27.  5.43 jaysammey777
28.  5.47 oliviervlcube
29.  5.62 hotufos
30.  5.64 cuberkid10
31.  5.66 d2polld
31.  5.66 boroc226han
33.  5.69 cubeshepherd
34.  5.77 2016LAIL01
35.  5.80 YouCubing
36.  5.83 HawaiiLife745
37.  5.88 niclas.mach
38.  5.91 Sub1Hour
39.  5.93 PokeCubes
40.  5.95 Legomanz
41.  5.97 vedroboev
42.  5.98 PlatonCuber
43.  6.05 Shadowjockey
44.  6.06 Kerry_Creech
45.  6.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  6.16 ichcubegern
47.  6.21 TheodorNordstrand
48.  6.24 Toothcraver55
49.  6.25 Coneman
50.  6.32 NathanaelCubes
51.  6.34 OriginalUsername
51.  6.34 Turkey vld
53.  6.39 MattP98
54.  6.56 julio974
55.  6.62 [email protected]
56.  6.77 BiscutDNF
57.  6.79 DesertWolf
58.  6.83 AdrianCubing
59.  6.91 Zeke Mackay
60.  7.13 BradenTheMagician
61.  7.34 whatshisbucket
62.  7.36 DGCubes
63.  7.42 wuque man
64.  7.43 qwer13
65.  7.54 fun at the joy
66.  7.62 Hjerpower
67.  7.64 Trig0n
68.  7.65 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
69.  7.73 jancsi02
70.  7.76 ARandomCuber
71.  7.77 VIBE_ZT
72.  7.96 Neb
73.  8.02 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
74.  8.09 Bogdan
75.  8.20 Mcuber5
76.  8.22 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  8.36 lifeinpablo
78.  8.37 dean_clockisthebestevent
79.  8.48 Keenan Johnson
80.  8.60 Marco21
81.  8.68 Mate Kepes
82.  8.77 CubicPickle
83.  8.84 MrLunarWolf
84.  8.89 JoXCuber
85.  8.92 EDcubes
86.  8.98 Juicejam
87.  9.04 jronge94
88.  9.05 Cheng
89.  9.31 sigalig
90.  9.47 Ontricus
91.  9.48 vilkkuti25
92.  9.91 Fred Lang
93.  9.95 2018JAIN01
94.  10.01 Logan
95.  10.09 Austin Henry
96.  10.35 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  10.56 Parke187
98.  10.77 Coinman_
99.  10.82 [email protected]
100.  10.88 V.Kochergin
101.  10.94 Ammar.Cuber
102.  11.03 Islam Kitiev
103.  11.16 abunickabhi
104.  11.40 swankfukinc
105.  11.44 m24816
106.  11.46 xyzzy
107.  11.51 Cooki348
108.  11.55 Richie72
109.  12.01 BleachedTurtle
110.  12.07 Valken
111.  12.24 Natanael
112.  12.25 theos
113.  12.34 PingPongCuber
114.  12.74 dschieses
115.  13.14 yovliporat
116.  13.79 Mike Hughey
117.  14.27 alexl
118.  14.45 topppits
119.  14.89 UnknownCanvas
120.  16.14 Jmuncuber
121.  16.47 Axel Lönnstedt
122.  16.61 Glomnipotent
123.  17.48 nms777
124.  20.08 John Benwell
125.  22.51 Jacck
126.  22.81 Petri Krzywacki
127.  23.52 freshcuber.de
128.  29.84 MatsBergsten
129.  35.05 SurQ
130.  44.00 One Wheel
131.  1:18.56 oneshot


*Kilominx*(32)
1.  21.81 jaysammey777
2.  24.29 cubeshepherd
3.  29.84 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  29.86 ichcubegern
5.  29.95 DailyCuber
6.  33.29 whatshisbucket
7.  35.78 Shadowjockey
8.  36.04 Turkey vld
9.  38.66 YouCubing
10.  41.75 abunickabhi
11.  45.13 Natanael
12.  45.28 Logan
13.  46.38 PokeCubes
14.  47.45 nms777
15.  47.71 Fred Lang
16.  48.33 MCuber
17.  50.06 VIBE_ZT
18.  50.59 Sub1Hour
19.  52.07 NathanaelCubes
20.  53.64 tavery343
21.  55.66 Axel Lönnstedt
22.  58.05 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
23.  1:02.09 Mike Hughey
24.  1:03.84 swankfukinc
25.  1:05.11 julio974
26.  1:06.72 m24816
27.  1:07.80 Billybong378
28.  1:12.40 João Vinicius
29.  1:15.24 Petri Krzywacki
30.  2:28.71 One Wheel
31.  8:11.32 Jacck
32.  DNF Valken


*Mini Guildford*(35)
1.  3:50.36 cuberkid10
2.  4:23.94 jaysammey777
3.  4:33.82 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:34.23 zwhite
5.  4:44.10 ichcubegern
6.  4:44.75 OriginalUsername
7.  4:48.84 JoXCuber
8.  5:03.16 TipsterTrickster
9.  5:04.41 PokeCubes
10.  5:08.81 Helmer Ewert
11.  5:09.29 DailyCuber
12.  5:31.24 Valken
13.  5:43.79 HawaiiLife745
14.  5:52.26 BradenTheMagician
15.  6:11.37 João Vinicius
16.  6:14.90 ARandomCuber
17.  6:18.60 Mcuber5
18.  6:19.45 boroc226han
19.  6:19.90 niclas.mach
20.  6:24.26 Neb
21.  6:37.19 swankfukinc
22.  6:37.20 Cheng
23.  6:57.18 abunickabhi
24.  7:13.96 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
25.  7:17.88 Ontricus
26.  7:44.18 riz3ndrr
27.  8:12.68 m24816
28.  8:16.32 MartinN13
29.  8:44.83 Mike Hughey
30.  9:37.44 Sub1Hour
31.  9:48.92 weatherman223
32.  9:49.24 vilkkuti25
33.  9:55.22 Hjerpower
34.  12:30.20 John Benwell
35.  42:05.83 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(33)
1.  8.39 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.75 DailyCuber
3.  10.45 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  11.91 tJardigradHe
4.  11.91 2017LAMB06
6.  11.92 Trig0n
7.  12.43 DGCubes
8.  16.04 cubeshepherd
9.  17.77 ARandomCuber
10.  18.00 Natanael
11.  18.07 Ontricus
12.  19.58 ichcubegern
13.  19.99 OriginalUsername
14.  20.55 Helmer Ewert
15.  21.83 VIBE_ZT
16.  23.10 Neb
17.  24.23 julio974
18.  25.93 RifleCat
19.  26.43 MartinN13
20.  26.90 Dylan Swarts
21.  27.23 InlandEmpireCuber
22.  27.68 NathanaelCubes
23.  28.29 PokeCubes
24.  31.61 Axel Lönnstedt
25.  31.65 Sub1Hour
26.  32.63 Fred Lang
27.  32.64 jaysammey777
28.  33.84 Shadowjockey
29.  33.92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
30.  38.05 swankfukinc
31.  38.41 abunickabhi
32.  45.06 Mike Hughey
33.  1:11.59 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(25)
1.  29.15 vedroboev
2.  30.51 cubeshepherd
3.  34.42 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  39.67 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  39.91 Natanael
6.  42.23 YouCubing
7.  45.04 thecubingwizard
8.  48.40 julio974
9.  55.31 RifleCat
10.  55.97 ichcubegern
11.  57.26 DailyCuber
12.  57.92 aaron paskow
13.  58.57 PokeCubes
14.  59.11 Zeke Mackay
15.  1:03.60 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
16.  1:10.06 m24816
17.  1:14.49 Shadowjockey
18.  1:18.39 abunickabhi
19.  1:20.78 nms777
20.  1:21.88 Mike Hughey
21.  1:23.17 swankfukinc
22.  1:25.87 Fred Lang
23.  1:58.16 Jacck
24.  2:16.59 jaysammey777
25.  2:18.62 Petri Krzywacki



*Contest results*(249)
1.  1738 jaysammey777
2.  1640 DailyCuber
3.  1621 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1605 cuberkid10
5.  1582 Shadowjockey
6.  1518 OriginalUsername
7.  1474 tJardigradHe
8.  1436 zwhite
9.  1386 YouCubing
10.  1339 PokeCubes
11.  1324 HawaiiLife745
12.  1298 thecubingwizard
13.  1235 João Vinicius
14.  1191 Helmer Ewert
15.  1184 JoXCuber
16.  1170 BradenTheMagician
17.  1165 jakgun0130
18.  1162 RileyN23
19.  1160 Khairur Rachim
20.  1152 Valken
21.  1134 Marco21
22.  1122 CubicPickle
23.  1108 Mcuber5
24.  1088 Luke Garrett
25.  1082 MrKuba600
26.  1078 abunickabhi
27.  1076 DhruvA
28.  1064 boroc226han
29.  1063 Magdamini
30.  1051 Cheng
31.  1044 DGCubes
32.  1017 MCuber
33.  1007 vedroboev
34.  990 [email protected]
35.  985 2016LAIL01
36.  960 Ontricus
37.  953 ARandomCuber
38.  946 aaron paskow
39.  940 asacuber
40.  935 Marcus Siu
41.  922 hejhej
42.  913 MartinN13
43.  896 Keenan Johnson
44.  886 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  867 MattP98
46.  860 whatshisbucket
47.  846 TipsterTrickster
47.  846 Turkey vld
49.  819 lejitcuber
50.  804 cubeshepherd
51.  803 niclas.mach
52.  799 NathanaelCubes
53.  793 2017LAMB06
54.  787 TheodorNordstrand
55.  785 wuque man
56.  777 VJW
57.  766 Toothcraver55
58.  763 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
59.  759 BiscutDNF
60.  757 Neb
61.  756 AdrianCubing
62.  742 asiahyoo1997
63.  730 AidanNoogie
64.  716 yjko
65.  707 riz3ndrr
65.  707 xyzzy
67.  696 Dylan Swarts
67.  696 Kerry_Creech
69.  695 Keroma12
70.  693 swankfukinc
71.  692 m24816
72.  681 PlatonCuber
73.  674 [email protected]
74.  665 Glomnipotent
75.  661 Cooki348
76.  646 Fred Lang
77.  645 Mike Hughey
78.  617 Axel Lönnstedt
79.  614 sigalig
80.  611 Kylegadj
80.  611 Richie72
82.  601 Natanael
83.  591 Chris Van Der Brink
84.  589 Jscuber
85.  586 begiuli65
86.  574 Zeke Mackay
87.  569 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
88.  567 jancsi02
89.  562 gustavw02
90.  553 Manatee 10235
91.  546 Logan
92.  542 Coinman_
93.  541 Michael DeLaRosa
94.  535 David ep
95.  515 Islam Kitiev
96.  514 jronge94
97.  513 HydroCubing
98.  504 Trig0n
99.  502 Hjerpower
100.  501 tavery343
101.  500 JMHCubed
102.  499 V.Kochergin
103.  498 ExultantCarn
104.  495 Last Layer King
105.  486 DesertWolf
106.  480 Coneman
107.  477 colegemuth
108.  476 turtwig
108.  476 G2013
110.  456 VIBE_ZT
111.  455 qwer13
112.  449 2018JAIN01
113.  441 NoProblemCubing
114.  435 d2polld
115.  418 Antto Pitkänen
116.  396 Bogdan
117.  388 RandomPerson84
118.  387 julio974
119.  383 InlandEmpireCuber
120.  382 Juicejam
121.  370 JakubDrobny
122.  359 hotufos
123.  354 brad711
124.  352 Austin Henry
125.  351 Parke187
125.  351 John Benwell
127.  349 topppits
128.  341 Mate Kepes
128.  341 [email protected]
128.  341 Angry_Mob
131.  336 Sub1Hour
132.  335 speedcube.insta
133.  334 UnknownCanvas
134.  332 Jmuncuber
135.  328 Andrew_Rizo
136.  325 nms777
137.  321 Ghost Cuber
138.  319 lifeinpablo
139.  316 Legomanz
140.  311 20luky3
141.  305 Nikhil George
142.  304 theos
143.  293 3x3x5
143.  293 DallasCuber
145.  283 miasponseller
146.  282 TheNoobCuber
147.  279 MrLunarWolf
148.  274 Alpha cuber
148.  274 oliviervlcube
150.  271 Ian Pang
151.  267 One Wheel
152.  262 MatsBergsten
153.  261 Awesomesaucer
154.  257 SurQ
155.  253 Color Cuber
156.  249 Ami4747
157.  247 Schmizee
158.  245 typeman5
159.  240 Petri Krzywacki
160.  236 EdubCubes
161.  235 Caleb/spooderskewb
162.  234 Jacck
163.  225 Candycaine101
164.  223 Deri Nata Wijaya
165.  219 vilkkuti25
166.  216 Nard Cubes
167.  208 mihnea3000
168.  205 dean_clockisthebestevent
169.  200 RifleCat
170.  196 Guilhermehrc
170.  196 BleachedTurtle
172.  191 obelisk477
173.  188 AhmetYG
174.  183 SpartanSailor
175.  181 Sixstringcal
176.  175 OJ Cubing
177.  171 MathNoobz
178.  170 Billybong378
179.  169 angry broom
180.  168 Arnav13
181.  158 Brodog
182.  157 camcuber
183.  155 EDcubes
184.  154 dschieses
185.  149 D1zzy
185.  149 M O
187.  145 freshcuber.de
188.  144 Underwatercuber
189.  135 Letmeinpls
189.  135 Worm 09624
191.  132 ican97
192.  129 tigermaxi
193.  121 PingPongCuber
193.  121 uesyuu
195.  119 hoebi09
196.  116 ecuber57
197.  115 Abhi
198.  110 cubesrawesome
199.  109 audiophile121
200.  105 Jozo_Berk
201.  103 fun at the joy
202.  100 SpeedCubeReview
203.  99 TheCubingAddict980
204.  93 Matt Hudon
205.  90 alexl
205.  90 ABadRubiksSolver
207.  87 VTCubers
208.  84 elimescube
209.  80 Caleb111
209.  80 Ernest Fowler
211.  79 Cuberstache
212.  75 Zach Clark
213.  67 Ammar.Cuber
213.  67 goidlon
215.  66 dnguyen2204
215.  66 Wriiglly
217.  60 commondave
218.  57 Bubbagrub
219.  53 Nyapuhyapu
220.  52 Aadivishnu Gajendra
221.  50 squidgecubing
222.  49 filipemtx
223.  46 ditto_64
224.  43 Tommy Kiprillis
225.  42 RamenNoodles
226.  41 ColorfulPockets
227.  40 tyrantcubes
228.  39 Kit Clement
229.  38 Doofnoofer
229.  38 craccho
231.  36 T1_M0
232.  35 Lux
233.  32 kilwap147
233.  32 CyanSandwich
235.  31 oneshot
235.  31 Foreright
237.  29 Theo Leinad
238.  26 Justin Miner
238.  26 [email protected]
240.  24 minnow
241.  21 GabGab
241.  21 bigballerstatus
243.  19 yovliporat
244.  18 GalaxyCuber
244.  18 chunky
246.  15 Pabebe
247.  9 weatherman223
248.  7 JailtonMendes
249.  4 151


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2019)

Once again it is time for the gift card lottery. 249 competitors. The roll of the dice gives: 4. (It must not have been many dice.) 



Spoiler



As always, the lottery is actually not done with dice or any other silly method - it is done with a random number generated from the total number of competitors. Now that I report ties as ties, in the event of a tie, the number will be awarded according to the list order generated by the software.



So the winner this week is *cuberkid10!* Congratulations!


----------

